# Colin Kaepernick 49er QB refuses to stand for the National Anthem



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
Asshole.

*Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*

*"I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color,"*

NFL QB Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 27, 2016)

i notice he still lives here and accepts that big salary...so he cant be that perturbed....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2016)

Why did they keep him anyway...guy sucks


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



Thank god when Trump is President people will be shot for doing that.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Zander (Aug 27, 2016)

He's a brainwashed "victim" who will be broke within 2-3 years of leaving the NFL. Then he'll blame everyone else....


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 27, 2016)

I wish I was as oppressed as he was. But in his defense he has taken some tremendous head shots.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 27, 2016)

I didn't know michelle obama played for the 49ers.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Why did they keep him anyway...guy sucks


He's no Joe, that's for sure. Can't even tell what race he is with all those damn tattoos. 

And I'm a life long 49er fan.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 27, 2016)

His choice I just hope when the inevitable backlash hits which he should know is coming he deals with it like a man and doesn't whine like a little bitch.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...


The only one getting shot is you. 

With a nail gun. 

Self inflicted. 

Because your a fucking idiot who should never be allowed near power tools.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 27, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> i notice he still lives here and accepts that big salary...so he cant be that perturbed....



He seems real oppressed.  What has he done with all his millions to help black people?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> I wish I was as oppressed as he was. But in his defense he has taken some tremendous head shots.



What has he done for people of color with all his millions?


----------



## PredFan (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



He has been hit in the head a lot.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 27, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...



If he thinks the country is so bad, let him use those millions to get the fuck out of here.    Maybe he'll take you with him and two pieces of shit will be gone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



actually he is smart but for the WRONG reason.People who salute the flag and sing the national anthem are brainwashed ignorant sheep BECAUSE the song title is pure bullshit when they say-the land of the free.

 Thats the biggest propaganda con job ever invented -the song title SHOULD say "and the land of the oppressed" because we are in reality a banana republic and one of the most suppressed countries in the world yet we got thousands of idiots saluting the flag who are so stupid they think they live ain free country.


Now if our country was the country it should be  where the government served the people and the people ran the country and ran the government,than by all means I would salute the flag but we serve the government and they run us so we are hardly a free country.

the CIA and the FED runs our lives,the country and the world,they are evil monsters so when you salute the flag,you are saluting those evil institutions,you are not saluting your country.

beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



Please it is SF. The majority of San Franscians feel the same way.

Colin sucks and should worry about how absolutely horrible of a QB he is and keep politics to people smarter then him!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 87240


wow you are really a true idiot if you think this is a free country and our government doesnt suppress the people and think we have free speech.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...


so you want a mass murderer facist HITLERY for the new POTUS?

Brilliant.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 87240
> ...


Then find ewe another one moron!


----------



## IcebergSlim (Aug 27, 2016)

The Land of the Free ain't THAT free, Colin!


----------



## Jroc (Aug 27, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Why did they keep him anyway...guy sucks




oh he'd stand if Harbough was still there...He sucks since he left and came back home to U of M


----------



## theHawk (Aug 27, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > i notice he still lives here and accepts that big salary...so he cant be that perturbed....
> ...



Well you know, he sat down during the national anthem.  That's literally what he has done for blacks.  Now all blacks that have been oppressed can feel liberated because some millionaire QB sat during the national anthem.  It was really important ya know, it's already changed so many lives in the poor black communities.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 27, 2016)

He belongs in Canada anyways


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 27, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...


your a ram fan....what the hell could you possibly know?...lol


----------



## Rocko (Aug 27, 2016)

The guy is a dumbass. What is his stupid, misguided,  symbolic gesture supposed to accomplish anyway?

As a football player I thought he was going to be a great QB, but as it turned out he's has stunk it up. I was rooting for him to regain his form, but now I'll root against him.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2016)

Maybe Blaine Gabbert will stand


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 27, 2016)

Maybe he'll use that extra time to learn how to read defenses.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 27, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Maybe Blaine Gabbert will stand



Maybe chuck graham will too.


----------



## namvet (Aug 27, 2016)

have a bad season asswipe


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 27, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...




"Please it is SF. The majority of San Franscians feel the same way.Colin sucks and should worry about how absolutely horrible of a QB Please it is SF. The majority of San Franscians feel the same way.Colin sucks and should worry about how absolutely horrible of a QB "


I don't want to nitpik.....oh well. Actually it is Santa Clara.  Probably 60 mi below SFO?  Right smack in middle of SillyCone Valley.  But yes, CA, NorCal, similar. Even their practice is next to new stadium.


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



Actually he fits right in there with the San Francisco mentality of Muslim worship, sanctuary city, BLM, whitey is bad, anti American treasonous blame America first attitude, like all the others who bash America but enjoy the benefit she provides that these assholes could not find anywhere else.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

You can oppress me as long as you'd like for paying me $20M a year to play a game.

Hours after Pro Football Talk took note of San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick sitting during the national anthem before Friday’s preseason game against the Green Bay Packers, the QB spoke out and explained it was a protest.

Here’s what he told NFL.com’s Steve Wyche:

“I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses Black people and people of color. To me, this is bigger than football and it would be selfish on my part to look the other way. There are bodies in the street and people getting paid leave and getting away with murder.”

The Niners also issued a statement on Kaepernick’s decision — it’s also worth noting this wasn’t the first time this preseason that he’s sat:

“The National Anthem is and always will be a special part of the pre-game ceremony. It is an opportunity to honor our country and reflect on the great liberties we are afforded as its citizens. In respecting such American principles as freedom of religion and freedom of expression, we recognize the right of an individual to choose and participate, or not, in our celebration of the national anthem.”

Keep reading…


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 27, 2016)

The reasons to cut him keep piling up


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

This ungrateful prick with the delusion that he is standing up against how minorities are treated, was left behind when he was a baby, and abandoned by his minority "father" , (that is what those garbage sperm donors always do), was adopted and raised by a white couple, who paid for his education and gave him - obviously - unreserved love. 

This prick should be pissed on, spat on and shit on. He should not get a penny out of his contract which he clearly signed in bad faith.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

num_nut said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


And during games they still show pictures of the San Francisco skyline as if that's where they are playing.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 27, 2016)

I could care less what one of these athletes does or doesn't do. Overpaid jackasses. 

Except of course my Roethlisberger. He could sexually assault a woman in the middle of the field and I'd cheer him.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> This ungrateful prick with the delusion that he is standing up against how minorities are treated, was left behind when he was a baby, and abandoned by his minority "father" , (that is what those garbage sperm donors always do), was adopted and raised by a white couple, who paid for his education and gave him - obviously - unreserved love.
> 
> This prick should be pissed on, spat on and shit on. He should not get a penny out of his contract which he clearly signed in bad faith.


And he throws more interceptions than a Clinton email server.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 27, 2016)

Blacks can't get ahead in the USA we're too racist. Black Quarterbacks or President? Never happened


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 27, 2016)

Fuck him


----------



## candycorn (Aug 27, 2016)

It is his right to do that.  

It’s also the 49ers and the NFL’s right to act accordingly to someone damaging their product.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> i notice he still lives here and accepts that big salary...so he cant be that perturbed....



I'm sure he doesn't mind filling his pockets with the faces of the founders.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 27, 2016)

The dude is bi-racial and was adopted by a white family.   America has been extremely good to this asshole.  Fuck him.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...



He's lucky he's not a Cowboy. Fans there would drag his ass behind a pick-up.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 27, 2016)

Another reason I'm not watching the NFL anymore. I have been boycotting them for three seasons now. The longer I stay away, the less I miss it.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2016)

Nobody usually notices if third string QBs stands


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

Rocko said:


> The guy is a dumbass. What is his stupid, misguided,  symbolic gesture supposed to accomplish anyway?
> 
> As a football player I thought he was going to be a great QB, but as it turned out he's has stunk it up. I was rooting for him to regain his form, but now I'll root against him.



When he took over, I really thought he was going to be the next great one. He has fizzled out faster than a firecracker in a rainstorm.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

candycorn said:


> It is his right to do that.
> 
> It’s also the 49ers and the NFL’s right to act accordingly to someone damaging their product.



Absolutely, and it's our right to tell him he's a prick.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > It is his right to do that.
> ...



That too.


----------



## jillian (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



Why would that get him fired? His job is to play football. ^shrug*


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...





LA RAM FAN said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...



So, you agree with and praise the treasonous, backstabbing, ungrateful, idiotic, brainwashed, misguided and ignorant half breed. Fine, you must be one,  too, according to your sympathies.

If America is so bad, seek and find other countries where your freedom loving ambitions and intentions will be more appreciated. How about Venezuela? Zimbabwe? Myanmar? Congo? Colombia? Russia?

Never mind, you probably could not get a passport by paying with food stamps.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...



Any athlete that injures the product is subject to consequences.
If enough fans went after his employer (the 49ers), with threats of boycotts for tickets, merchandise etc., the 49ers could cut or trade him if they felt their product was being hurt enough.


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

Jroc said:


> He belongs in Canada anyways



How is the Canadian National Anthem relate to an idiotic and ungrateful half breed prick disrespecting the American National Anthem? 

Or was your post just a snide remark about Canada?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...


Did you read the article? Sounds more like the 49ers support his freedom to express himself.


----------



## jillian (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > It is his right to do that.
> ...



You mean *your* right. Which it is. But you only speak for yourself


DigitalDrifter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



they aren't selling patriotism. they're selling football.

personally, i would stand. but it's his right to express himself in a peaceful and relatively inoffensive way.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > He belongs in Canada anyways
> ...



Kapernick should be playing in Canada, because he sucks..you get it now?


----------



## Jroc (Aug 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




If leftist push the lie long enough, small minded people begin to believe the lie


----------



## peabody (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't blame him. We should take the cops guns away from them until they stop killing blacks.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 27, 2016)

candycorn said:


> It is his right to do that.
> 
> It’s also the 49ers and the NFL’s right to act accordingly to someone damaging their product.



Just when I thought you were hopeless you come up with the right thought.  Thank you.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...


More ignorant white conservatives mad that the First Amendment isn't just for the things they approve of...oh the horror!!!!!!


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

Jroc said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Canadian football is, admittedly, not as full of overpaid, egotistical and self-admiring blowhards as the NFL. Some of the NFL rejects have a glorious career in the Canadian football league, and then go back to the States just to rub it in, and became super stars in the NFL. You know, in spite of being "too short for quarterback" or similar nonsense to deny common sense.

You know, I worked in the States for six years. I participated in many charity work projects  in Florida, Kentucky and Missouri. I have never met a single American who disparaged Canada or Canadians, until I came on this board.

You should feel proud of yourself.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> I could care less what one of these athletes does or doesn't do. Overpaid jackasses.
> 
> Except of course my Roethlisberger. He could sexually assault a woman in the middle of the field and I'd cheer him.


Unfortunately I have to care. The 49ers are my team.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

He has that right. If it was my team, I'd exercise my right to boot his ass off the team.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> He has that right. If it was my team, I'd exercise my right to boot his ass off the team.



Maybe he would be happier playing in the CFL


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...



Ho hum, another straw man from a stupid Leftie. Can't get through a day without seeing them.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Ho Hum...another stupid conservative that equates the First Amendment to a straw man...trump's squatters...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 27, 2016)

I never understood why the National Anthem was played before ANY sporting event.

And Military flyovers are Fraud Waste and Abuse.

That being said...

I'd like to have his "oppressive" paycheck.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > He has that right. If it was my team, I'd exercise my right to boot his ass off the team.
> ...



Do they play football in Botswana?


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...




Lefties are so stupid they don't even recognize when they use a straw man argument.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Conservatives are so stupid , they don't know what a Constitutional Right is....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2016)

converted to islam in off season........


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Anathema (Aug 27, 2016)

I hear the CFL is hiring. Maybe he should call the Toronto Argonauts.

If I had input to an NFL team, I'd put a bounty on his head if he stepped on the field.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...




Look, Canadian football sucks. NFL players go there to get better or when they're washed up. Outside of Warren Moon and Kurt Warner, i cant think of that many great players coming from the Canadian football league. And you guys just elected a communist pretty boy P.M....i like Canada, I live right across the bridge from Windsor. Just don't tell me they have a great football league..you guys play hockey not football


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...



Of course, however if enough fans were pissed off he could be out a job. It's San Fran though, so likely most of their fans will agree than disagree with him.

Keep in mind he hasn't been very happy, and he may have other motives here.
Maybe the 49ers won't release him and he's doing this in hopes he'll be released because of the fallout.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...



I didn't say he didn't have a right to publicly air his views. I said he's a prick and an asshole.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


That strategy only works if you can produce, and sometimes not even then ...see Percy harvin


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I wasn't replying to you...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


We are talking about the same city that stopped hosting the US Navy out of sheer hatred for the military. The offenses against heaven cannot persist forever. I'm just wondering when something heavy is going to fall on it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You're the one that is stupid. You apparently don't understand that someones constitutional rights does not protect them from criticism.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Lol!! Really?


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You can't help being an asshole, can you...smh.

I'll make it so simple that even you can understand things...

Go to post#70 and you will see that you weren't being responded to...


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Actually you ignorant pile of shit...people were stating that he should lose his job.
That's not criticism...


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



He's too stupid to identify the straw man I pointed to. Not surprised.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 27, 2016)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Yep. Cap is just an indo


reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Wow you can't be this stupid. He should lose his job. The team is perfectly within their right to kick his butt to the curb. This has nothing to do with the first amendment, idiot.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


You are too stupid to identify what the First Constitutional Right is...not surprised...


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 27, 2016)

If he had refused to stand saying that it's because obama is polluting the white hut would you still agree to his freedom of speech?


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

Rocko said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Your reply is so stupid, you must be a conservative...
So there's this thing you should know about, it's called a contract.
You not knowing that this entire issue is a 1st Amend issue says all that needs to be said...


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If he had refused to stand saying that it's because obama is polluting the white hut would you still agree to his freedom of speech?



LOL


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

He has the right to be an asswipe, we have the right to call fir his firing. Too bad!


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't know the guy but comes off as a complete asshole. We know with 100% certainty who he's voting for.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



So what if he's under contract?? The team has a right to terminate the contract if they feel he's hurting their brand, which is exactly what hes doing.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> And I'm a life long 49er fan.


My condolences.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Actually you ignorant pile of shit...people were stating that he should lose his job.
> That's not criticism...


You mean like when some dude says the word n1gger and then gets fired? Or Paula Dean whose career was hugely hurt because she said she might have said the word N1gger about 40 years ago?

I dont believe a god damned thing you are saying, you lying ideologue.


----------



## jillian (Aug 27, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If he had refused to stand saying that it's because obama is polluting the white hut would you still agree to his freedom of speech?



if that were true, loony toon. i'd say it's his right. otherwise, i'd just say he's an imbecile like you


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

The Colin Kaepernick solution.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > If he had refused to stand saying that it's because obama is polluting the white hut would you still agree to his freedom of speech?
> ...



You'd be calling for him to get fired.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

Rocko said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Yeah, you are stupid enough to be a conservative.

The minute the owner's would be as stupid as you ( they aren't) and terminated his contract because he exercised his First Amend they would pay more than he's making.

You idiot, the only people that think he is hurting their brand are folks ignorant of the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## jillian (Aug 27, 2016)

Rocko said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



no. that's a rightwingnut thing....


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 27, 2016)

How did this guy go from football wizard master to nearly can't play in three seasons. WTH happened there.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

Libtards are whacked out with hypocrisy! Let the shithead sit on da bench! Looking like the loser he is!


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Actually you ignorant pile of shit...people were stating that he should lose his job.
> ...


Your examples show case your ignorance...keep trying....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Bullshit.

You saying so doesnt make it so, retard.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I dumb this down for. Your boss has a right to tell you to stand for the national Anthem. You have the right not to comply. He then in turn has the right to fire you. Get it?


----------



## turzovka (Aug 27, 2016)

Tell him to at least stand for all the hundreds of thousand American lives lost defending those of other nations being oppressed by outside invaders.  They did not check the color of the people before taking on the mission.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Him say nig would be him exercising his free speech as well. How's it different? Because you don't like it when people use that word?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



Wow, freedom of choice and all of that isn't so big in the USA, is it?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey! Libtards! Why is the NFL tax exempt?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Tell him to at least stand for all the hundreds of thousand American lives lost defending those of other nations being oppressed by outside invaders.  They did not check the color of the people before taking on the mission.



Tell him to at least stand because so many Americans lost their lives to keep the same old political elite in power, the same political elite that is a massive part of the problem in keeping black people down.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...


People have the freedom to be shit4brains ass holes and people have the right to tell them that they are ass holes for doing it.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Tell him to at least stand because so many Americans lost their lives to keep the same old political elite in power, the same political elite that is a massive part of the problem in keeping black people down.



Black people keep themselves down, as do many other minorities.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 27, 2016)

It's his option, based on the Bill of Rights, to decline to respect the Country that gave him the opportunity to become rich and famous by playing a kids game. It's also our option to ridicule the rich freaking hypocrite for his lack of understanding of the Country that made it possible.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Hey! Libtards! Why is the NFL tax exempt?



Because government looks after the rich?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Tell him to at least stand because so many Americans lost their lives to keep the same old political elite in power, the same political elite that is a massive part of the problem in keeping black people down.
> ...



Sure, you just keep telling yourself this.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


So, on the absence of facts, you are reduced to name calling...lol.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm a life long 49er fan.
> ...


I was a fan when I was a kid too, in their glory days. Good times and bad, that's how real fans are.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 27, 2016)

Rocko said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


No, the name calling is just icing on the cake, in fact it isnt even name calling since it is true anyway.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> I didn't know michelle obama played for the 49ers.


She probably has the biggest dick on the team, too.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

Rocko said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


I'll dumb it gown for you...idiot.
You fired a Player for exercising his First Amend Rights and then are still too stupid to understand the owner's actions and your final day...


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


So you are intellectually on empty...ok.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Lol, you are a waste of my scarce time.

Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


You tards have no idea what rights are. Free speech means the government can't censor you for political speech. That does NOT apply to the private sector. Why don't you ignorant fucks actually read the Constitution?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

My my, wasn't it San Francisco who did not want fleet week? Or the blue angels flying over strafing them? Dude's in the right place to be an asshat!


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


In other words...too smart for you...lol.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


What if K is setting the 49'rs up so they can't fire him.
He's a lousy pocket passer. And if he wants more money than he's worth. The Packers just let a pro bowler go b/c he want to much money


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Cheap fire water makes stupid injuns...


*Expressive conduct[edit]*
Expressive conduct, also called "symbolic speech" or "speech acts", is nonverbal conduct that intends to communicate a message. Example include creating or destroying an object when performed as a statement (such as flag burning in a political protest), silent marches and parades intended to convey a message, clothing bearing meaningful symbols (such as anti-war armbands), body language, messages written in code, ideas and structures embodied as computer code ("software"), mathematical and scientific formulae, and illocutionary acts that convey by implication an attitude, request, or opinion.

The First Amendment generally protects expressive conduct.[7][8] Seen in light of the First Amendment, computer code is a _way to speak_ about how a problem is solved, using the precise terms a computer might be given as directions, and flag burning is a _way to speak_ or express forcefully of one's views opposing the acts or political position of the relevant country.[7][8]Significantly, the possibility exists for a single speech act to be protected or not _depending upon context and intention_. For example, there may be a First Amendment distinction between burning a flag in protest and the same act performed as mere wanton vandalism.[7]


----------



## Anathema (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Sure, you just keep telling yourself this.



I see it on a weekly basis.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


That's the problem with these young athletes, they are pampered and celebrated, showered with money and fame, then they get an inflated sense of their worth.  They start demanding more money, lose the humility and talent that made them great, and think they have the right to disrespect their flag and their country. Kaepernick is headed for a great fall.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Y


reconmark said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...





reconmark said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


K thinks he's the NFL's version of Curt Flood


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

It's the end of the world as we know it....not standing for the national anthem...


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


>


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Blow me, Pale Face. 

I bet you didn't say shit about President Chimp firing General McCrystal for "exercising his free speech" with Rolling Stones Magazine. 

Did you?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Exactly!

Wait......who?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, you just keep telling yourself this.
> ...



What you see is poor black people, perhaps criminals. What you think you see is often what you've decided to tell yourself with your own interpretation.

What you can't see is what has been keeping black people down ever since they arrived in the US.


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> It's the end of the world as we know it....not standing for the national anthem...



Not the end of the world, just the end of respect for your country, your national anthem, your flag and what it represents, and doing so, glorifying everything that your country opposes.

In other words, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Correll (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> It's the end of the world as we know it....not standing for the national anthem...




He just disrespected the whole nation in general, and more specifically all of his white fans who are not wallowing in white guilt.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> It's the end of the world as we know it....not standing for the national anthem...


IYDA, GTFO!


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > It's the end of the world as we know it....not standing for the national anthem...
> ...



Nationalism is akin to and leads to facism. As is patriotism. What you are saying to all the world is "My country is better than your country". If you need that, then good on ya....


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure reconmark is african american.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> What you see is poor black people, perhaps criminals. What you think you see is often what you've decided to tell yourself with your own interpretation.
> 
> What you can't see is what has been keeping black people down ever since they arrived in the US.



What I HEAR is people more interested in paying for pot and cracked rather than keeping their utilities on. People AMAZED that they are expected to pay their bills and who can't understand why a $7,000 bill would be cause for shutoff. "Wut? Don't welfare pay dat sheet? I gots to pay dat?"

If they don't like this country go back to Africa or the Caribbean.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Correll said:


> He just disrespected the whole nation in general, and more specifically all of his white fans who are not wallowing in white guilt.



more important things in the world to worry about...


----------



## Correll (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




No, it's not.


----------



## Correll (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > He just disrespected the whole nation in general, and more specifically all of his white fans who are not wallowing in white guilt.
> ...




Fuck him and fuck you.

Since disrespect is not important to you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Then replace Pale Face with Jigga Boo.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, when the Kotche swimmer dude embarrassed America the libtards were all outraged. Now when asshat from San Fran does it he's a fucking hero. H y p o c r I s y.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > What you see is poor black people, perhaps criminals. What you think you see is often what you've decided to tell yourself with your own interpretation.
> ...



There are people like that. There are people not like that. There are white people, Hispanic people, black people, males, females, old, young who are like that, and also not like that.

What you're saying is something else.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...





LA RAM FAN said:


> actually he is smart but for the WRONG reason.People who salute the flag and sing the national anthem are brainwashed ignorant sheep BECAUSE the song title is pure bullshit when they say-the land of the free.


As you post on a message board without fear of your door being kicked down in the middle of the night.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Yes. This happens just as often in Scandinavian countries without a 13% black population. 

No, no it doesn't.


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > It's the end of the world as we know it....not standing for the national anthem...
> ...



Seems like the bigger you are, the bigger your assholes are.

In Canada we never burn our flag. We stand, respectfully, when it is being played. Hell we even try to sing it without stylized  screeching and modulations. You know, just from the heart. 

I am offended when an American defies American traditions, just as I would be offended if a Canadian defied Canadian traditions.

Has to do with common decency.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Correll said:


> No, it's not.



Yeah it is. You neocon-type Yanks love to feel good about yourselves. You need to be the loudest in the room. In the world. You love to be noticed. You are forever dying to tell everybody how great you are. All that does is lead to resentment. The word's 'quiet achiever' are not in the neocon Yank lexicon. Trump being a classic example.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> Seems like the bigger you are, the bigger your assholes are.
> 
> In Canada we never burn our flag. We stand, respectfully, when it is being played. Hell we even try to sing it without stylized  screeching and modulations. You know, just from the heart.
> 
> ...



I don't agree with flag burning either. I just think nationalism is over rated. No good ever comes from it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


You're more American than many of the assholes who were born here. Thank you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

theHawk said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Exactly. With his wealth he can create a scholarship program for kids, job training programs.  A lot he can do.

But with the left its all about feelings. So he thinks by parking his fat ass he helped people.


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



If my country is, in fact better than your country, and if I say that my country is better than your country, and if you call that fascist, then feel free and call me a fascist.

I have been called worse than that by better people than you. Words, whatever they are, only "hurt" idiots, who are too stupid to think for themselves.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Since he can't connect a 50 yard pass, (except to the other team)  maybe he thought he'd try his hand at activism.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not.
> ...


It's tough being the best at everything.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not.
> ...


Yeah yeah yeah, you tell us. Why shouldn't we feel good about ourselves? Don't you like feeling good about yourself? If not what is wrong with you? America is so fucking shitty millions are breaking in. Why?


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the bigger you are, the bigger your assholes are.
> ...



Nationalism was an honored sentiment in 1945. In 1960.  In 2001. And sometimes before and after that little incident in the Ford theater. And let us not forget the Boston Tea Party.

Over rated? Really? No good ever comes from it?


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> If my country is, in fact better than your country, and if I say that my country is better than your country, and if you call that fascist, then feel free and call me a fascist.
> 
> I have been called worse than that by better people than you. Words, whatever they are, only "hurt" idiots, who are too stupid to think for themselves.



No. I said it is 'akin to and leads to'. Not is. And you prove my point. I can't think of one good reason why you would need to tell me that other than to feel good about yourself. And if your skin is that thin, then I feel sorry for you.

Words only hurt idiots? Right. So you're quite happy to go up to any soldier who's lost a friend in combat and tell him his fallen friend deserved it. See how much of an idiot that guy turns out to be.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Yes it does. You think Scandinavia is just a happy clappy place? 

However the difference between Scandinavia and other European countries is that the people vote in politicians to work for the people, and the politicians work for the people.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> There are people like that. There are people not like that. There are white people, Hispanic people, black people, males, females, old, young who are like that, and also not like that.



We get to see the location (town) and customer first names on these calls. They're almost always from highly minority communities, with names like Dequan, Shanequa, and DeAndre. Very few John Smiths from suburban or rural areas. 

How the hell do you rack up $7-12,000 in a gas or electric bill? That's not a 2 month issue.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> Nationalism was an honored sentiment in 1945. In 1960.  In 2001. And sometimes before and after that little incident in the Ford theater. And let us not forget the Boston Tea Party.
> 
> Over rated? Really? No good ever comes from it?



It also led to WW1 and WW2...


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> It's tough being the best at everything.



Must be. Have to walk through doors sideways to fit your head through...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Yes, they have a purer version of democracy. 

And fewer black people.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



There can be good, and there can be lots of bad. It helps cover the cracks in governments and their policies, it makes them more likely to go to war and things like that. Mostly bad.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, you tell us. Why shouldn't we feel good about ourselves? Don't you like feeling good about yourself? If not what is wrong with you? America is so fucking shitty millions are breaking in. Why?



People don't like braggards. One reason Trump is so unpopular. 
Just the way it is. Of course I like feeling good about myself. I just don't feel the need to shove it down everybody else's throat. 

Lots of people breaking into Europe, and Australia...and Canada...


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah yeah yeah, you tell us. Why shouldn't we feel good about ourselves? Don't you like feeling good about yourself? If not what is wrong with you? America is so fucking shitty millions are breaking in. Why?
> ...


Yeah yeah yeah, you just like telling us you are better than us. We get it.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



Maybe someday he can proclaim, as Michelle did, that for the first time in his life he's proud of his country...or maybe not. It's funny that he thinks people would really give a fuck about his opinion, and his desperate attempt to garner some attention.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not.
> ...


Brazil was fun.  Have a nice day!


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



BTW, where have I said the US is shitty? No, I don't think we are any better or worse than you. We have bad and good stuff, too.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

This dude dosen't make millions. He stands to honor this country. But for him old dumb ass Colin would not have his first amendment rights. This is what it's all about.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Brazil was fun.  Have a nice day!
> View attachment 87282




Didn't watch much of the Olympics. Phelps is a legend.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > It's tough being the best at everything.
> ...


It's been fun keeping you free.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



And so you decide that it's the black people that causes all the problems, and not the political thinking. Why is that?


----------



## FJO (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > If my country is, in fact better than your country, and if I say that my country is better than your country, and if you call that fascist, then feel free and call me a fascist.
> ...





Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Nationalism was an honored sentiment in 1945. In 1960.  In 2001. And sometimes before and after that little incident in the Ford theater. And let us not forget the Boston Tea Party.
> ...



The years I mentioned signaled the END of the conflicts you refer to. I would have mentioned the year the WWI ended but I was not sure which year it was. I am not that old.

Nationalism is pride in your country.

For the record, I am proud of myself, but I am pretty humble about it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> It's been fun keeping you free.



From what?


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> If you can't be proud of your country, you can't be proud of your family and you can't be proud of yourself.



Of course you can. None of them are mutually exclusive...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > There are people like that. There are people not like that. There are white people, Hispanic people, black people, males, females, old, young who are like that, and also not like that.
> ...



So, black people have been given a raw deal, and they're often in poverty (25% compared to 7% for white people) and then you take this as a sign that they're the problem, rather than they've been struggling against white dominance for 300 and more years?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 27, 2016)

Interesting that he doesn't want to show pride in a flag or country that oppresses black people or people of color but getting paid millions and millions dollars to play a kids game has no impact on his pride.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

FJO said:


> [
> Nationalism is pride in your country.



And the point of that is.....?


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



To educate dummies like you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


The superiority of white culture is made evident by the high success of countries where they are most concentrated. Everything you admire about Scandinavia is because of their ethnic constitution, including their novel ideas of government. 

Go to African nation's populated by black people, you get poverty, shanty towns, starvation, rogue militias, anarchy, massacres, and hopelessness.

The contrast couldn't be any clearer.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



the point of nationalism is to educate people? Wow...


----------



## Anathema (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> So, black people have been given a raw deal, and they're often in poverty (25% compared to 7% for white people) and then you take this as a sign that they're the problem, rather than they've been struggling against white dominance for 300 and more years?



They leave themselves in poverty. They valiantly ignore the things that would get them out of poverty. We literally had one person call and tell us they couldn't pay because they had a heroine shipment coming in they had to pay for. Then his girl calls back 2 hours later to complain that we called the Boston PD on him.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 27, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> His choice I just hope when the inevitable backlash hits which he should know is coming he deals with it like a man and doesn't whine like a little bitch.


Amen to this. If he can't deal with it, he should have just stood for the anthem like everyone else did until he could deal with it.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


That's the first mistake, living three hundred years ago. How do you think people like Ben Carson managed? Not by living three hundred years ago. No one in America today ever owned a slave and no one living today was a slave. Blacks living in poverty is not the fault of the whites. Being a single mom of several illegitimate children will do it though. Make smarter choices!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Interesting that he doesn't want to show pride in a flag or country that oppresses black people or people of color but getting paid millions and millions dollars to play a kids game has no impact on his pride.


Yeah, he's so oppressed by his loving, white Blindside parents.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



No no no the EXPLANATION.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> No no no the EXPLANATION.



Yeah,right...


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Brazil was fun.  Have a nice day!
> ...



So is America.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> So is America.



Yee Haw!! Beat that chest...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You're not helping them with lame excuses. The Irish got a raw deal too and they managed to pull out of it just fine. By enabling them with these excuses, you are telling them they are incapable of making responsible decisions and taking command of their destiny. That's the difference between Democrats and Republicans and quite frankly, blacks would be served best by no longer listening to Democrats.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't be proud of your country, you can't be proud of your family and you can't be proud of yourself.
> ...



I certainly wouldn't be proud of myself or my family if we all weren't proud of America. 

Now, having said that - a Hillary win will be a game changers.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

Here's an idea! If all the other countries want equal footing with the USA then pay as much as we do to support the UN. They don't want us to brag but they never turn down our money or generosity. When we have disasters such as Louisiana we don't see much help either, but when disasters occur worldwide good old Anerica is right there helping out.




U.S. Pays $3B for UN--More Than 185 Other Countries Combined


----------



## mdk (Aug 27, 2016)

What an ass!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Or, perhaps this is because of WHERE they live. 

If you look at all the big empires we've known, many of them became successful because of the situation they found around them. The Egyptians for example. Why was Egypt very successful thousands of years ago, but now an absolute mess? 

Could it be that the Nile was more fertile? Could it be that you needed less of a population to succeed and the Nile could cope with a certain amount of people, but in more modern times it can't cope well? 

The Romans. I mean the Italians haven't been known as great warriors for a long time now. Why was Rome so successful 2000 years ago and not now? 

Through time the latitude of successful empires has risen from Egypt, to Greece and Rome, the Spanish and Portuguese to then be Germany, England, France, Russia, the USA. 

Or maybe as we've developed technology, the colder climates are more successful.

1/7th of the US population lives between DC and Boston. The area is far more successful than the Deep South. Why is that? 

Could be all about resources. Coal become a product for industrialization. Who had coal? 






Success based on coal? Seems northern Europe has a lot more. Then again Sweden and others don't have much but were successful. So it's not just coal, but coal played an important part.

Basically this topic is extremely complex. Your idea is to make it simple and blame someone else so you don't need to think. You're basically going to be wrong if you do that.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > So is America.
> ...



 It's just appropriate pride, not inflated pride. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Here's an idea! If all the other countries want equal footing with the USA then pay as much as we do to support the UN. They don't want us to brag but they never turn down our money or generosity. When we have disasters such as Louisiana we don't see much help either, but when disasters occur worldwide good old Anerica is right there helping out.



Perhaps because Louisiana doesn't cause a problem too big for the US to deal with. Whereas other countries have problems that are much worse.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

mdk said:


> What an ass!



He can't help it. He's British.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Why is that? Silly! Because DC gets rich off our tax dollars. Everyone in DC works for the government.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an idea! If all the other countries want equal footing with the USA then pay as much as we do to support the UN. They don't want us to brag but they never turn down our money or generosity. When we have disasters such as Louisiana we don't see much help either, but when disasters occur worldwide good old Anerica is right there helping out.
> ...


Well perhaps we should let them care for themselves without arrogant American assistance.


----------



## jillian (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that he doesn't want to show pride in a flag or country that oppresses black people or people of color but getting paid millions and millions dollars to play a kids game has no impact on his pride.
> ...



that's michael oher, you bigoted, brain dead twit.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > What an ass!
> ...


Oh! That explains the butt hurt.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > So, black people have been given a raw deal, and they're often in poverty (25% compared to 7% for white people) and then you take this as a sign that they're the problem, rather than they've been struggling against white dominance for 300 and more years?
> ...



Yeah, and? 

Again, you're equating SOME BLACK PEOPLE being idiots to all black people being idiots. You're equating some black people being idiots to no white people being idiots. 

There are more white people in poverty than black people, you know. 
It's just there are a higher percentage of black people in poverty than white people.

However you're ignoring completely and totally that maybe these people are in the situation they're in because the governments have created the environment for this.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



And how do you make smart choices? 

Good education helps a lot. Who's not getting good education?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


I'm not blaming anyone, just laying out the facts. The reason the world was brought to modernity by Western civilization is because it's superior. I'm part of a race less advanced than even the Ancient Egyptians. We fought pointless wars over the same territory for thousands of years and would have remained just as primitive without intervention by Europeans for thousands of years more. 

While you perpetuate black inferiority with lame excuses, individual blacks are finding rapid upward mobility by rejecting the Democrat politics of victimhood and embracing white culture as I have. The more blacks and NA's act like white people, the more successful and prosperous we become.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Yet you feel a need to mention it. From down here it's inflated. You've burst nothing.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been fun keeping you free.
> ...


Under paid, under sexed, under Ike!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


You stupid asswipe, Kaepernick has white parents too. 

Now go in the corner and feel stupid, dumbass!


----------



## Anathema (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> However you're ignoring completely and totally that maybe these people are in the situation they're in because the governments have created the environment for this.



I don't let the Government be in charge of my life. Anyone who does, deserves poverty, sickness, and despair.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



It only appears inflated to people who feel deflated.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> It only appears inflated to people who feel deflated.



No, it appears inflated because you have a need to say it. If it wasn't inflated you would not have to say anything. Yet you did.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Under paid, under sexed, under Ike!



Yeah. That helped.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...




The Irish got a raw deal, and the Irish were white. The Irish didn't suffer slavery and segregation. The Irish didn't have people not selling them houses because of the color of their skin. Yes, they got a raw deal, but nowhere near as raw a deal as black people. 

You think these are lame excuses? You think just pointing and giving simple answers for complex problems isn't lame? 

You're talking about lame excuses. I'd say the lame excuse is from those who say "oh, we can't do anything to help them, we should just keep on going as we've been going even though it doesn't actually work".

Let's try this. Let's get right away from race and get into the American "can't do" psyche.

I'm going to show you Jamie Oliver. You might have seen his TV program. He's a good guy, thinks he can save the world. In the UK (where he's from) he has set up programs, the government gets behind him and tries to make a difference. He went to the US and thought he could do the same thing.


This is an overview of the program.

However it turned out to be like this. The schools said they wouldn't take on his healthy food program until he could prove that it was workable. He couldn't prove it was workable because they wouldn't take on his healthy food program. A nice Catch-22 situation for them to simply do nothing.

There was a threat on here about Michelle Obama want kids to only have one ketchup sachet per school meal. The right wing went MENTAL. Absolutely crazy over this. Some said schools shouldn't provide food. Some said schools shouldn't tell kids how to eat. 

Learning about healthy food is ESSENTIAL in a country like the US where obesity is a massive problem. But all people care about is making sure NOTHING WORKS. 

This is the US mentality. And this mentality exists within the issue of food, education, and even with race. You can see people like you giving the same logic as Jamie Oliver encountered. 

America has an attitude problem and it's killing the US.


----------



## jillian (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



was The Blindside made about him, you pretend christian bigoted lowlife?


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Yet you feel a need to mention it.



Just setting you right.


----------



## jillian (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Under paid, under sexed, under Ike!
> ...



was his response even english?


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Just setting you right.



About what?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I'm not sure that your post is even worth replying to. I'm sure you have a brain to actually reply to the points I wrote rather than going off on a tangent.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> was his response even english?



Yep


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> was his response even english?



He somehow thinks he has kept us free. I'm just humouring him...


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Just setting you right.
> ...



Good grief. Try to keep up.


----------



## jillian (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > was his response even english?
> ...



embarrassing, aren't they?


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Good grief. Try to keep up.



I was being facetious...


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> embarrassing, aren't they?



Dunno about embarrassing. Well, I guess to normal Americans who are more circumspect they might be.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > was his response even english?
> ...



How's that muzzie problem coming along? I'm afraid we can't help you with that one, not that we'd want to anyway.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Under paid, under sexed, under Ike!
> ...


Helped here too.




But all ribbing aside, I consider Churchill the greatest leader in the world in modern times.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief. Try to keep up.
> ...



Of course you were.


----------



## jillian (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > embarrassing, aren't they?
> ...



they epitomize "the ugly american" and they don't even know it.

they're just walking proof that trumpmsters are uneducated and angry


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


He could very well be, that remains to be seen. After all, the franchise is a business and like all businesses, relies on profits. But as it stands now, the organization seems to be supporting his protest.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> But all ribbing aside, I consider Churchill the greatest leader in the world in modern times.




I do as well. Too bad Britain doesn't have a Churchill now.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> How's that muzzie problem coming along? I'm afraid we can't help you with that one, not that we'd want to anyway.



Er, there is no problem...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


You already embarrassed yourself enough. Bye, dumbass.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > But all ribbing aside, I consider Churchill the greatest leader in the world in modern times.
> ...


Too bad we don't either.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Helped here too. But all ribbing aside, I consider Churchill the greatest leader in the world in modern times.



So did we. I think Roosevelt did a pretty good job, too.
As for Churchill....hhhmmm...not the most favoured person down this way for other reasons related to WW1. However, during WWII he certainly kept the Brit's hopes up.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Single mom multiple children households without the necessary family support.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > How's that muzzie problem coming along? I'm afraid we can't help you with that one, not that we'd want to anyway.
> ...



It might help if you take off your Joo Janta 200 Super-Chromatic Peril Sensitive Sunglasses.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> they epitomize "the ugly american" and they don't even know it.
> 
> they're just walking proof that trumpmsters are uneducated and angry



Some are. Some aren't. But it is that type of attitude as to why some people dislike the US.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> [
> 
> It might help if you take off your Joo Janta 200 Super-Chromatic Peril Sensitive Sunglasses.



oooooooooookay.....


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


And I said what? That you deem a tangent?


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Not up on your own pop culture? http://www.mostly-harmless.de/joo.html


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Not up on your own pop culture? http://www.mostly-harmless.de/joo.html



Not my culture although Douglas Adams was a funny guy...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Sorry, you wandered off on a food tangent and lost whatever point you were trying to make. 

By the way, you should know that kids themselves rejected the horrible crap Michelle tried to make them eat. They began bringing their own lunches and bartering. They have their whole lives to eat cardboard, it shouldn't be forced down their throats by sadistic Leftist control freaks.  As Pink Floyd would say, "Hey, Teacher, leave those kids alone!"


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Helped here too. But all ribbing aside, I consider Churchill the greatest leader in the world in modern times.
> ...


You guys downgrade Churchill because of his firm stance against socialism.  For which he was right. Boar wars, brilliant and brave. WW1 he was brilliant with his flanking maneuvers but in typical British fashion the army moved at breathtaking snail speed.   He stood his ground warning you Brits about Hitlers rise and you shoved him into the back room.  Thankfully you gave him the job for fighting Hitler.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > But all ribbing aside, I consider Churchill the greatest leader in the world in modern times.
> ...


They would have arrested him for hate speech and lighting up a cigar.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



All the facts or just a few that are convenient? 

You then claim OPINION as facts which is rather convenient. 

" The reason the world was brought to modernity by Western civilization is because it's superior."

This is not a fact.

You talk about "black inferiority", but the problem is, if you go to other countries what do you see?

Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain

In the UK the income poverty (which is not comparable as a statistic with rates you'll see coming from the US) is this:

"Bangladeshis (65%), Pakistanis (55%) and black Africans (45%) have the highest rates; black Caribbeans (30%), Indians (25%), white Other (25%) and white British (20%)"

So, minorities in general are more likely to be in poverty. Indians have done quite well in this sense. But also so have black Caribbeans. Why are the Caribbean blacks doing better than the African blacks? 
They're both black. 






Then again poverty rates are dropping for all groups. For black Caribbeans they have seen the largest drop in poverty, but even Black Africans have see a drop too. 

Why are levels dropping in the UK? 











From 1996 to 2011 the poverty rates dropped but then went right back to where they were before. You're looking at poverty rates being similar to the 1960s in the US. 

Again, this is a complex issue and coming out with simplistic answers won't give you a real answer.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You guys downgrade Churchill because of his firm stance against socialism.  For which he was right. Boar wars, brilliant and brave. WW1 he was brilliant with his flanking maneuvers but in typical British fashion the army moved at breathtaking snail speed.   He stood his ground warning you Brits about Hitlers rise and you shoved him into the back room.  Thankfully you gave him the job for fighting Hitler.



Let me get something straight here. I'm not English. I'm a New Zealander living in Australia. Google "Gallipoli" "Anzac" and "Churchill". Then you'll understand why Churchill is not flavour of the month. During WW1 he was First Lord of the Admiralty. And he tried one of those flanking movements. It was a spectacular failure.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys downgrade Churchill because of his firm stance against socialism.  For which he was right. Boar wars, brilliant and brave. WW1 he was brilliant with his flanking maneuvers but in typical British fashion the army moved at breathtaking snail speed.   He stood his ground warning you Brits about Hitlers rise and you shoved him into the back room.  Thankfully you gave him the job for fighting Hitler.
> ...


Ah.  Subject of the Crown. Love NZ.  Just there last year.  I'd live there if you had respectable housing costs.  Where abouts in Australia?  Have an invite from a Melbourne family for a stay with them.

I'm most familiar with the actions of the Aussies in WW2, of which you kicked arse.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

You're not making the point you think you are. As ethnic minorities gather into enclaves, they become factories for crime, poverty, and despair. Black cities and neighborhoods are no different than Muslim balkans in France and Germany. The original idea of the "Melting Pot" is to have immigrants assimilate fully into American life and experience the same success. 

My father moved his family off the reservation when I was a little boy. He didn't want us kids to grow up seeing what he saw everyday and despair, giving into an impoverished, hopeless culture. My life is very different, having grown up in white schools and white neighborhoods. I've never done drugs, never been arrested, I married a white woman and if I say so myself, my life is fucking AWESOME!

About twice a year, we go up to Montana to visit family at the rez, but I see nothing there to indicate my father made a mistake. 

Two cultures, one inferior, one superior. I embraced the latter and that has made all the difference.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> [
> Ah.  Subject of the Crown. Love NZ.  Just there last year.  I'd live there if you had respectable housing costs.  Where abouts in Australia?  Have an invite from a Melbourne family for a stay with them.
> 
> I'm most familiar with the actions of the Aussies in WW2, of which you kicked arse.



I live in Sydney. You think housing is expensive in NZ, you should try it here. It's ridiculous....

I think we all did well in WWII getting rid of the Nazis. I am of the belief maybe we should have carried on into Eastern Europe and got rid of Stalin too. In saying that, things worked out in the end...well, while Yeltsin was in charge...


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You're not making the point you think you are. As ethnic minorities gather into enclaves, they become factories for crime, poverty, and despair. Black cities and neighborhoods are no different than Muslim balkans in France and Germany. The original idea of the "Melting Pot" is to have immigrants assimilate fully into American life and experience the same success.
> 
> My father moved his family off the reservation when I was a little boy. He didn't want us kids to grow up seeing what he saw everyday and despair, giving into an impoverished, hopeless culture. My life is very different, having grown up in white schools and white neighborhoods. I've never done drugs, never been arrested, I married a white woman and if I say so myself, my life is fucking AWESOME!
> 
> ...



Do you get any resentment from the family in Montana? 

I concur with mixing in. I have this idea that if you don't mix in with the country you've immigrated to, you'll eventually turn into the place you left. So why leave in the first place?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


No wonder you're not proud of your country. WTF has New Zealand ever done except be a dingleberry hanging off Australia's ass? 

Of course you all have a funny accent. I guess you can be proud of that.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Blow what...you stupid savages blew your load when you spent the proceeds from the island of Manhattan sale on more rot gut....
You are now trying to deflect because I made you look stupid, guess what, it was very easy to do.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You're not making the point you think you are. As ethnic minorities gather into enclaves, they become factories for crime, poverty, and despair. Black cities and neighborhoods are no different than Muslim balkans in France and Germany. The original idea of the "Melting Pot" is to have immigrants assimilate fully into American life and experience the same success.
> ...


I'm Native American, in case that didn't come across. Everyone else is an immigrant.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


I like you. You make me laugh.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


That's what Patton wanted to do.  World would have been much better.

That's the problem with socialist style governments.  Here housing is kept reasonable by supply and demand, with developers adding more housing as prices rice, thus lowering it.  You've got plenty of land to build on, but the government restricts it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I agree to a certain extent. However the problem is that 1/4 kids are born without a father at home. 

Now the question is this, why are poor people more likely to have single parent families?

The Most Important Statistics About Single Parents
Single Mother Statistics — Single Mother Guide

"30.4% of custodial single mothers and their children lived in poverty"

"18.8% of custodial single fathers and their children lived in poverty"

'Today 1 in 4 children under the age of 18 — a total of about 17.4 million — are being raised without a father4 and nearly half (45%) live below the poverty line.5"

So, nearly half of kids in fatherless families are living in poverty.

What's the relationship between poverty and single parent families? Well it doesn't seem that hard to come up with a few possibilities. Say, poor people are likely to be less well educated. They're more likely to be frustrated with their job, if they have one. They're more likely to get into drugs. Poverty is where the problems get exacerbated massively. Many people have lost hope that their lives will be any good and they're more likely to commit crime. 

Do single parents lead to poverty or does poverty lead to single parents, or both, or both are possible but sometimes it's one, sometimes the other and sometimes both? 

Another question is this. If you're born into poverty what are your chances of success? I ask this not as an excuse (people are continually look for people looking for excuses and label anyone who say anything they don't like as looking for excuses), but for reality.

Some poor people make it. But only a percentage of them will make it, the rest won't. Now, this is the reality and not all of these poor people can possibly make it, the way the US is set up simply will not allow it. If more poor people rise out of poverty it means those not born in poverty will sink into it. 

So doing nothing won't change things. Demanding that poorly educated young people get up off their ass and go do something about it doesn't work because they've grown up believing there is no hope, from the parents, their grandparents, for those around them, and they're looking for a way out but won't get help in education and other areas. 

There's a problem. And the problem is made worse by people passing the buck and blaming black people for being in poverty, or for having problems with their families etc.

The questions are. How do you stop this cycle of single parents? How do you stop the cycle of poverty? How do you go about being proactive and making the US work again?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yeah, my Cherokee wife says go Redskins.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No wonder you're not proud of your country. WTF has New Zealand ever done except be a dingleberry hanging off Australia's ass?
> 
> Of course you all have a funny accent. I guess you can be proud of that.



I'm proud of being a NZer. I just don't jump up and down about it. I think it should become a state of Australia to be honest. Most NZers wouldn't have it though.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I'm sure you can figure it out seeing as you managed to fit it all onto one line.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I gathered that. My second paragraph was addressing and agreeing with the first paragraph in your post.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I was making a point about the attitude of America. This is very relevant to my argument. 

And then you go and back up point by showing the very attitude I said was causing a problem in the US. 

When you have a problem, you look for people to blame, and make sure nothing changes.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You stop the cycle by having community leaders set the bar high where it should be for behavior, and calling BS on the PC claptrap of everyone can do what they want if it feels good for you.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> That's what Patton wanted to do.  World would have been much better.
> 
> That's the problem with socialist style governments.  Here housing is kept reasonable by supply and demand, with developers adding more housing as prices rice, thus lowering it.  You've got plenty of land to build on, but the government restricts it.



I think McArthur wanted to do it with Korea too...

LOL...both the NZ govt and Australian govt are Conservative at the moment. My dad is a builder. He's never had a problem getting permits. The biggest problem is cheap Chinese money. A lot of mainland Chinese buy investment properties in NZ and Australia using borrowed monies from China at less than 1 percent interest. NZers and Australians cant compete with those interest rates even though they are relatively low here.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


I can tell you as an insider that most Indians have no problem with the name. And I shit you not, the ones that do bitch about it are lined up to profit in some way from the "grievance".


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Ah, yes, the simple solutions that didn't work before and aren't working now and won't work in the future. 

Like trying to fix a fridge by looking at the oven.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what Patton wanted to do.  World would have been much better.
> ...


I noticed rich Chinese in NZ. Didn't know they were sucking up the property.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You don't see that scale of problem in other cultures, why?  Standards and expectations.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


I hold each individual responsible for their decisions, and don't let them blame Mississippi Burning for their failures. I absolutely stand by that.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

This guy used to be the leader of the Labour Party (our Dems). This is his solution..

Cut immigration to ease housing woes, says Auckland mayoral candidate Phil Goff - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder you're not proud of your country. WTF has New Zealand ever done except be a dingleberry hanging off Australia's ass?
> ...


Mexico has a better chance at becoming our 51 state.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Because politicians and people actually try and solve the problems in society. Yes, standards and expectations. People expect their govt to work for them. In the US people don't.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...


I would bench him.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> This guy used to be the leader of the Labour Party (our Dems). This is his solution..
> 
> Cut immigration to ease housing woes, says Auckland mayoral candidate Phil Goff - National - NZ Herald News


NZ does have tight immigration standards already.  Interesting.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Not Canada?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


How are politicians and people doing at solving the problem?
Yeah, blacks making $20M a year sit down during the anthem and politicians mock law enforcement.

Obvious why things are spinning out of control.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I've traveled around the world, seen different peoples, different countries, live in a few of them. If you're born unlucky, you're born unlucky. Being born in Somalia and the chances are you're not going to be a rich person with a nice house, a nice car, aircon, washing machine. Being born into the US and the chances are you'll have all of that. 

People can make the most of what they have. Problem is many people have less than other people right from the word go. In the US many people born into poverty are born with less because the American people make excuses for why they shouldn't make things more equal for those being born into poverty.

In the UK if you're born in poverty you will go to a state school and the quality of the teaching might vary a little from other state schools depending on variables like teachers and principles and the like. 
However the amount of money the school has to spend on you will be the same as any other school. 

In the US if you're born into poverty your school will probably have less money, teachers don't want to go work in those schools because of the social situation that hasn't been sorted out, and everything is unequal.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mexico has a better chance at becoming our 51 state.



I reckon in about 200 years time, if you look at a map of North America you'll see California, Arizona, New Mexico and even Texas as a stand-alone country or part of Mexico. I think Quebec will become a separate country and some of the Canadian provinces will be come part of the US....


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > This guy used to be the leader of the Labour Party (our Dems). This is his solution..
> ...



Yeah. So does Australia. It does help that both countries are Islands....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



And just take one thing and another thing and put them together and then try and make this look like the whole country. Yeah, that's a fucking amazing post that tells me nothing.

A black person is president of the USA and a white person is in poverty, clearly ALL black people are President of the USA and ALL white people are in poverty.

I too can play this stupid fucking game.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 27, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...


ya have a point from the standpoint that people watch the nfl to watch the nfl. Not some freak acting out his political fantasies.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...


He's an ignorant idiot. Not only does the country NOT OPPRESS BLACKS, it OPPRESSES WHITES by discriminating against them, in Affirmative Action.

Kaepernick got the country oppresses people right. He just go the wrong "people"


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 27, 2016)

protectionist said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...


His defensive line has let him down.  He's been sacked too many times and is now suffering the effects of multiple head injuries. Before too long, he'll be sitting in his own filth if he doesn't get 24 hour home hospice care.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm hearing he converted to Islam. If true, that would explain a lot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 28, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Dumbshit go back and look at post #60 .


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 28, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



It's their opinion of what the consequences should be. No one is challenging his legal rights.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



The left has been trying to get Rush Limbaugh fired for years. They threaten his advertisers with boycotts all the time.

The Dixie Chicks said they were embarrassed George Bush was from Texas.
They paid a huge price.

Rush Limbaugh called Sandra Fluke a slut.
He paid a huge price.

Both sides play this game.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## jillian (Aug 28, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



you mean trying to point out that the oxycontin junkie is a lying loon fomenting hatred in this country for decades just to line his pockets?

and the loser deserved to pay a big prices. i don't think we should be paying for the loon's viagra.


----------



## jillian (Aug 28, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


>



rightiwingnuts hate the first amendment.

and the fourth

and the fifth

and every other constitutional right except for the second, which you  don't understand.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2016)

theHawk said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



What's sad is many poor ones in the black communities will look to him doing that and feel good about it thinking he stood up for them.  At the same time, they'll be trying to find a way to get their water, power, or gas service cut back on because they couldn't pay the bill.  But, they'll be proud


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yet you think it's OK for taxpayers to fund places like Planned Parenthood so some freeloader can get her birth control free.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 28, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> I'm hearing he converted to Islam. If true, that would explain a lot.


it's more than hearsay:
Controversy Erupts After NFL Quarterback Converts To Islam and Refuses To Stand for National Anthem…


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 28, 2016)

This isn't about you Colin Kaepernick. This is about the brave men and women who have bled the flag crimson for your freedom to be a fucking idiot.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 28, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This isn't about you Colin Kaepernick. This is about the brave men and women who have bled the flag crimson for your freedom to be a fucking idiot.



Ever thought that maybe he doesn't see the sacrifices for USA Inc. as worthy sacrifices?


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not.
> ...




Thanks for telling me about myself.

Definition of NATIONALISM

Nationalism:  loyalty and devotion to a nation; _especially_ :  a sense of national consciousness exalting one nation above all others and placing primary emphasis on promotion of its culture and interests as opposed to those of other nations or supranational groups


Patriotism: love for or devotion to one's country


Fascism: a political philosophy, movement, or regime (as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralizedautocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition



Conservatives love our nation and our culture and are not afraid to champion it and our interests vs others.


In the definition of fascism, everything after nation has nothing to do with conservatism or the Republican Party.



You lie about your enemies because you cannot defend your policies and/or positions honestly.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the bigger you are, the bigger your assholes are.
> ...





If it was not for American nationalism, the Confederacy would have been allowed to break away and keep slavery alive.

If not for American and Russian Nationalism, Nazi Germany would have won the war.

If not for American nationalism, the Soviet Union would have won the Cold War.

For three very simple examples.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > If my country is, in fact better than your country, and if I say that my country is better than your country, and if you call that fascist, then feel free and call me a fascist.
> ...




I have never brought up American exceptionalism except when anti-americans are putting American down.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Nationalism was an honored sentiment in 1945. In 1960.  In 2001. And sometimes before and after that little incident in the Ford theater. And let us not forget the Boston Tea Party.
> ...




ActuallY, WWI was more about Imperialism, and WWII was more from Fascism.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 28, 2016)

Doesn't  Kap have bible verses tattooed on his skin. And now throws the pigskin
Oh the irony


----------



## Picaro (Aug 28, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



Deport these gimps back to *The Great Black Motherland* and let him tweet us bragging about how great 'minorities' are treated there and how he feels 'free' now n stuff.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 28, 2016)

Correll said:


> You lie about your enemies because you cannot defend your policies and/or positions honestly.



Indeed. Well said.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


What hatred?  Why is everything the Left disagrees with "hate"?  Maybe you're the ones full of hate, so that's all you see?


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You, like all retarded scum libs, have it backwards. It is the leftwingretards that hate the constitution.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 28, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't about you Colin Kaepernick. This is about the brave men and women who have bled the flag crimson for your freedom to be a fucking idiot.
> ...


Then he is an idiot, which means he is probably a libtard.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 28, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't about you Colin Kaepernick. This is about the brave men and women who have bled the flag crimson for your freedom to be a fucking idiot.
> ...



Sounds to me as if he needs to get his little spoiled black ass out of here.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 28, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


It was a smart maneuver on his part.  If he gets fired now, it will seem like racism, validating his point.  He must have anticipated that he sucks as a quarterback and the team was getting ready to replace him, so he schemed up a little job protection by manipulating the rancor of politics in his favor.  

I'm a very sad 49er fan.  My team is probably stuck with this little asshole for a while longer.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 28, 2016)

*Colin Kaepernick 49er QB refuses to stand for the National Anthem*

He was probably afraid somebody would knock him down and he would lose some more yards.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 28, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



They aren't called 'Libtards' for nothing. 

Has it been mentioned that Kaepernick converted to Islam?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 28, 2016)

I consider him a hypocrite.  We have a black president, a black senator, black congressmen, black mayors, black councilmen, black lawyers, black astronauts, black scientists, black doctors, black nurses, black business owners, black ranchers, black farmers and black trade workers. 
While inner-city black youths may not have a great opportunity to move out of their environment, the same goes for other inner-city races.
It all boils down to your dream and your drive.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 28, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> *Colin Kaepernick 49er QB refuses to stand for the National Anthem*
> 
> He was probably afraid somebody would knock him down and he would lose some more yards.


----------



## jillian (Aug 28, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



pretend constitutionalists are funny.

poor rightwingnuts. like i said... you hate every part of the constitution except for the 2nd amendment....and you haven't a clue what that one means.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## racialreality9 (Aug 28, 2016)

Screw these entitled black athletes.

Of course, you people pay their high salaries by going to watch their games which are the same repetitive crap over and over.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 28, 2016)

I've figured it out this way.
I think Kap is in love
People do crazy things when they're in love. And he wanted to impress his muzzzie girlfriend.
He should change his name to Collin Kaperdick.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 28, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> I've figured it out this way.
> I think Kap is in love
> People do crazy things when they're in love. And he wanted to impress his muzzzie girlfriend.
> He should change his name to Collin Kaperdick.


Or Collin Oscapy.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow, well said by Col. Allen West.... "You sir may certainly have the right to sit upon your 'fourth point of contact' when the National Anthem is played but never forget, you live in a nation that has provided you the privilege to have that right."


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 28, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> I consider him a hypocrite.  We have a black president, a black senator, black congressmen, black mayors, black councilmen, black lawyers, black astronauts, black scientists, black doctors, black nurses, black business owners, black ranchers, black farmers and black trade workers.
> While inner-city black youths may not have a great opportunity to move out of their environment, the same goes for other inner-city races.
> It all boils down to your dream and your drive.


But ! There are still white people living in this country so nothing else counts.


----------



## Sundance508 (Aug 28, 2016)

Waycism is a useless woid.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...SqSDnKjI7c4HYLo3Q&sig2=FfQzkDH4mKoypOfXOKZVTQ


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 28, 2016)

He was adopted and raised by a white couple.  They must really be shaking their heads right now.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 28, 2016)

Another Muslim showing why Islam is incapable with America.

We need to rid ourselves of the death cult.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 28, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> He was adopted and raised by a white couple.  They must really be shaking their heads right now.


They've been shaking their heads ever since his first tattoo.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Just pointing out that both sides go after those they don't agree with.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 28, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


>



Hey folks, Jillian thinks this is funny.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 28, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



One needs to look no farther than most college campuses today to see how the left treats the Constitution.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


You're an idiot libtard, you are the pretend constitutionalist. True Americans see thru your lies, Comrade.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 28, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Jillian is a retarded cow.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 28, 2016)

*Colin Kaepernick says he'll continue to sit during national anthem*

Colin Kaepernick says he'll continue to sit during national anthem


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 28, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



And a hypocrite.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Colin Kaepernick says he'll continue to sit during national anthem*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick says he'll continue to sit during national anthem


If this guy was a singer instead of a sports player, I believe that this would seal the deal on his celebrity fate. Being a ball player means that he doesn't have to care if he has fans that keep him going or not.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Slave2the$ (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey Colin kaperprick.... Fuck you. People are not being oppressed, people are making bad choices which puts them in bad situations.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > i notice he still lives here and accepts that big salary...so he cant be that perturbed....
> ...


What is it that he has to do in order to tell people he isnt going to stand for the flag?  I thought you didnt have to do anything to exercise your first amendment rights?  

I commend him on his decision. He knows he is going to loose major money. Real men stand up for what they believe in despite the consequences. He has my respect even though he has disappointed me as a player.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 29, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> He was adopted and raised by a white couple.  They must really be shaking their heads right now.


Only if they are inbred or stupid or both.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Colin Kaepernick says he'll continue to sit during national anthem*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick says he'll continue to sit during national anthem


Good man.


----------



## Slave2the$ (Aug 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *Colin Kaepernick says he'll continue to sit during national anthem*
> ...



I don't think he's a man at all. Just another immature brat.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 29, 2016)

Slave2the$ said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Nobody gives a fuck what you think. He will go on making more in a season than you will in your life regardless.


----------



## Slave2the$ (Aug 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And I will make more tomorrow than you will earn in a lifetime. But really who cares? The content of character is all I care about and he has a poor character


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 29, 2016)

Slave2the$ said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Slave2the$ said:
> ...


You could work the rest of your life and never equal what I make in a day. You really care because you tried to compare yourself to me as a deflection from the point. Again no one is concerned with what you think about his character. If they did he wouldnt be playing.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Colin Kaepernick 49er QB refuses to stand for the National Anthem*

What's the big deal?
Over 300 posts in this thread and there's another thread on this non-issue?
WTF ????????
We have the 1st Amendment to protect free speech; do we need another to protect an individual's right to not stand before an anthem?

Talk about ... making a mountain out of a pile of dust.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 29, 2016)

Should have been kicked out of the game.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Should have been kicked out of the game.


No rule against his lack of standing.
Are you a fascist?


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Should have been kicked out of the game.
> ...


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Should have been kicked out of the game.
> ...


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> [Q
> Conservatives love our nation and our culture and are not afraid to champion it and our interests vs others.In the definition of fascism, everything after nation has nothing to do with conservatism or the Republican Party.You lie about your enemies because you cannot defend your policies and/or positions honestly.


 
Are you saying that Hitler and Mussolini didn't use nationalism or patriotism to further their agenda?


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> If it was not for American nationalism, the Confederacy would have been allowed to break away and keep slavery alive.
> 
> If not for American and Russian Nationalism, Nazi Germany would have won the war.
> 
> ...



That's not nationalism. That's doing the right thing.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> ActuallY, WWI was more about Imperialism, and WWII was more from Fascism.



It was Serbian nationalists who shot Franz Ferdinand...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Kaepernick has a right to free speech

But others have a right to criticize what he says or his actions. Kaepernick is on the clock while a game is on. He is being paid by his employer to entertain the fans. If he chooses to offend the fans instead, his employer has a right to discipline him or terminate his employment

That is what free speech is about


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kaepernick has a right to free speech
> 
> But others have a right to criticize what he says or his actions. Kaepernick is on the clock while a game is on. He is being paid by his employer to entertain the fans. If he chooses to offend the fans instead, his employer has a right to discipline him or terminate his employment
> 
> That is what free speech is about



But Tim Tebow doesn't have the right to pray. The hypocrisy of the Left.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

The truth of all this is the Left accepts behavior that trashes America and American values but rejects and censors behavior that affirms America and American values.

This is what the election will be  all about.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kaepernick has a right to free speech
> ...



I never saw anyone tell Tebow he couldn't pray. His biggest problem was that he couldn't throw


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Says the guy who wants to take our guns away.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Plenty of the media chastised Tebow for praying.  Do those same ones chastise Kaepernick for playing politics?  To save you time, the answer is no.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Show me one and we can talk

Why don't you post that SNL skit with Jesus..that was funny


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> ...



Kaepernick is just another one of your kind that tries to draw attention to himself.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Fang said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Says a fucking liar who could never link a post that says that...stop grasping for straws...
Desperate men act like bitches...


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Another white trash poster whose attempt at logic generally recedes to racial temper tantrums...


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kaepernick has a right to free speech
> 
> But others have a right to criticize what he says or his actions. Kaepernick is on the clock while a game is on. He is being paid by his employer to entertain the fans. If he chooses to offend the fans instead, his employer has a right to discipline him or terminate his employment
> 
> That is what free speech is about


He's not paid to entertain anybody, he's paid to help contribute to points on the board...


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You missed the SNL sketch mocking Tebow?  

There's your source.  Let's talk.  Bet you discount it so you can hide instead.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Another 2nd class negro thinking his opinion matters to anyone but others like him.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kaepernick has a right to free speech
> ...



most fans find points on the board entertaining and pay to come back


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kaepernick has a right to free speech
> ...



He's not paid to make political statements, either.  

Looks like to me he's sitting on the bench and a white man is running the offense.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He's not putting any on it sitting on the bench


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



SNL is a comedy show...not the media
If they find excessive praying funny, they can mock it. Part of free speech

Show where the legitimate media mocked Tebow for praying. Dozens of players have prayed before and were not mocked. Did you ever see anyone mock Reggie White?


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Their entertainment is far down on the list as to why organisations sign players....
The Owners look at one thing as the main reason for signing a player...can they produce points...period.
When is the last time you heard an organisation say they signed a player because he entertained" the fans???...lol.

That's what the mascots and cheer leaders are for.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sounds to me as if you know what it was.  Like I said, you run and hide because you're scared to talk.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Like I said.  You don't want to talk.  You want to hide.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Another piece of white filth envious of the Black people that have surpassed him in society....


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Envious of all the blacks on social welfare?  Envious of all the little black bastards running around?  No wonder you call each other brother or sister.  You might be.  Envious of having such low educational attainment?  

Tell me where the envy should be.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



All players entertain fans and are paid very well for it

When the fans stop being entertained....they stay home


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



You still FAIL at providing an example of the media condemning Tebow


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



NBC isn't the media?  You failed when you refused to do what you said you'd do with an example.  I knew you'd be a pussy just like so many of your kind.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Well you may be scared your "social welfare" freebies are ending because more whites than any other group in people in America use them...lol."
Poor white trash has always been envious of Black people hence the need to artificially trumpet the wealth of your skin color...lol.

Sorry, you see the world passing you by...only fair...lol.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kaepernick has a right to free speech
> ...


What does a player's personal non-intrusive behavior have to do with playing the sport during anthem play, whether it's football or Olympics medal ceremony (putting hand over chest, or not), whether it's sitting quietly or praying quietly on field before game?

Everyone who objects to personal freedoms that do not impact others ...should get a grip on their priorities.
Leave Kaepernick and Tebow alone.
.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So you couldn't provide an example???...don't worry, I knew you couldn't.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



That comment shows you don't understand proportions.  

Since you claim I get them, prove it n*gger.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's the ignorance of some conservatives....Constitutional Rights should only be exercised and protected when they agree with the manner they are used...


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Your comment proves you simply want to ignore they fact more whites are sucking the government dick than everyone else...lol.

It's so easy to reduce you to racial temper tantrums...lol.
Epithets are weak attempts at power...lol


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He could throw, just sucks at reading defense's like our sucky Cutler.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Your failure to acknowledge proportions shows you're just ANOTHER uneducated black BOY.

Epithet?  I called you what you are.  Your refusal to acknowledge it is just another example of how uneducated your kind is.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


That's not just ignorance, it's *hypocrisy* and anti-USA liberty, regardless of political party.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


So I have reduced you to another day of racial tantrums...lol.
My, you are easy to control..


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

Dump the stinking muzzle.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I can't reduce you any lower.  You're already the lowest on the scale.  Funny thing is no one had to reduce you.  You were born at that level and can never get any higher.

Why hasn't someone asked Kaepernick how he feels about a white man taking his job?


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > But Tim Tebow doesn't have the right to pray. The hypocrisy of the Left.
> ...



Nothing non intrusive about the muzzie's behavior.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Nobody gives a fuck what you think. He will go on making more in a season than you will in your life regardless.


Like anyone cares what the worshipper of the 1% thinks.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


My aren't you upset....the scale that used to make you my superior is null and void. Now we are simply passing you by, step aside you are in the way , trash....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 29, 2016)

for some time now the NFL has become

nothing more then another political tool 


that is why it is always best 

to go hunting fishing 

or mowing the lawn on a Sunday afternoon 

then to watch the NFL on the tube


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Horse shit. You probably told him yourself.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Who? Tebow, Kaepernick, both?
Only if you focus on them, then its intrusive to your insecure feelings maybe.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Example?  How about a billion dollars in TV revenue each season.

That is some entertainment or they wouldn't cough up the big bucks


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They watch to see their team win not to be entertained...just admit you misspoke and stop trying to revive a lost position.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> for some time now the NFL has become
> 
> nothing more then another political tool
> 
> ...



Or go flyin' one of these babies.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > for some time now the NFL has become
> ...


looks like a blast


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Who? Tebow, Kaepernick, both?
> Only if you focus on them, then its intrusive to your insecure feelings maybe.



I'm talking about the muzzie, Kaepernick - duh. 

Only a complete ass would claim the millions of people who are upset over that jerk crapping on America are insecure.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> *Colin Kaepernick 49er QB refuses to stand for the National Anthem*
> 
> What's the big deal?
> Over 300 posts in this thread and there's another thread on this non-issue?
> ...



It's not about his exercise of free speech, it's about the CONTENT of his exercise.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kaepernick has a right to free speech
> 
> But others have a right to criticize what he says or his actions. Kaepernick is on the clock while a game is on. He is being paid by his employer to entertain the fans. If he chooses to offend the fans instead, his employer has a right to discipline him or terminate his employment
> 
> That is what free speech is about



Finally I agree with you.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Colin Kaepernick 49er QB refuses to stand for the National Anthem*
> ...



Good one!


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > for some time now the NFL has become
> ...


Or one of these!
cessna 180 photos - Google Search
One of the most solid dependable easy to fly planes ever built.
I let my six year old grand daughter take the starboard controls for a few minutes the other day. I obviously was able to override on the port side anytime.
The beautiful gift the original designers gave was to make the controls so light it's like you just have the 'think' about making a turn and the plane goes where you want it to.
Sort of weird in an exhilarating way.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 87360





And vile lefties think that we cons were/are pretending to like this guy as a token.


Morons.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Who? Tebow, Kaepernick, both?
> ...


He was not crapping; he was sitting.
Get a grip on your misplaced emotions.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




What an asshole.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Colin Kaepernick 49er QB refuses to stand for the National Anthem*
> ...


What "content"? Sitting?
Get a grip.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...




They also used government and propaganda and scapegoating to further their agenda, and that doesn't seem to bother you libs when you use the same tactics.


I posted real definitions of the words you have been misusing. 

Do you have anything real to say about the fact that the words do not mean what you were claiming they meant?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > If it was not for American nationalism, the Confederacy would have been allowed to break away and keep slavery alive.
> ...





Idealism rarely motivated people to fight, especially in large numbers for a long time.

American nationalism is what won the above examples.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



His "sitting" spoke volumes, loud and clear!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ActuallY, WWI was more about Imperialism, and WWII was more from Fascism.
> ...




It was the desire of empires for more land that made Europe the powder keg that that spark set off.


Your are against Nationalism today, because American nationalism is a problem for the lefty agenda.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



By the way, are you going to man up, and ADMIT you misspoke?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...




Actually your "white" comment is what raised race here. And was actually quite racist.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



Even without his display against our National Anthem, his play would have assured that he would be "sitting" quite a bit this season.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You're obviously not a Reds fan.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You appear delusional.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kaepernick has a right to free speech
> ...


Another USMB poster that's never been to a Reds game.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Actually you should be aware of the string of a thread before you ignorantly comment...
How surprising that page after page of racist insults against Black people, you didn't see anything.
My "white" comment and you sprung into action...lol.
Passive racism is still racism little buddy...


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Misspoke on what???


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Winning is more entertaining than losing

Haven't you figured that out?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You claimed you didn't quote a post of mine.

You replied to my post #60.

Then I replied to that in post #77

The you mistakenly claimed in post #79 that you were not replying to me.

When I pointed that out to you in post #82, you would not admit your mistake.

It's okay, no biggee, just admit you were wrong and all is good.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


He's not the only one that will lose revenue.  The team is not going to take such a loss without dire consequences.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 29, 2016)

There are now a lot of bars and clubs in the US the negro asshole had better never walk into.
Just saying.


----------



## NCC1701 (Aug 29, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



When I watch a football game, I don't want a political statement. I don't give 2 shits what those dumfuk players think, their job is to entertain me by playing the best they can. The minute they lose sight of that fact then I will cease to employ them with my money.

I am cutting the cable cord anyway, whatever I can get for free over the antenna I will watch. They can entertain me for free now, if the NFL demands money I will find better things to do


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



Stop abusing your mother.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> When I watch a football game, I don't want a political statement. I don't give 2 shits what those dumfuk players think, their job is to entertain me by playing the best they can. The minute they lose sight of that fact then I will cease to employ them with my money.
> 
> I am cutting the cable cord anyway, whatever I can get for free over the antenna I will watch. They can entertain me for free now, if the NFL demands money I will find better things to do



Same goes for the stupid Hollywood actor Libs.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



You're clueless... and an asshole.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



There is no scale.  I'm you're superior.  

Move me aside and get back to picking cotton, boy.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You're racism isn't passive little BOY.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Organisations don't pick players based on their "entertainment" factor, are you smart enough to figure that out???


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe they should invite Kaepernick to SING the National Anthem


----------



## Oldstyle (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...



Since he sucks as a QB he might as well get used to sitting down...'cause he's gonna be doing a lot of it!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Of course they do

Players that win are more entertaining than those who don't


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You still haven't figured it out.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your deflection doesn't work...
An organisation would pick the most boring players in the world if they put points on the board and dump the most entertaining players that failed to put points on the board.
You can keep arguing a failed position, you will simply continue to lose the argument...


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> There are now a lot of bars and clubs in the US the negro asshole had better never walk into.
> Just saying.


Sure...


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Still in a racial tantrum...you are so simple minded and easy to control...lol.
Move aside...


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Still a little BOY that can't accept the truth I've stated.

Move me aside cotton picker.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You haven't figured it out.....sports is entertainment
Spontaneous entertainment, but still entertainment

People pay to be entertained. They will pay more and more often if that entertainment is winning. That is what sports is about $$$$$$


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Seems the loud mouthed black can't do anything.  His once on field position was taken over by a white man.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


If you apologize maybe one of your little poor bastards can work for me, until then you all will just remain poor white trash....


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Still arguing a filed position and expect a different outcome???


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



So you can't move me aside, BOY.  Didn't think so.  

Why are you hiring someone to count your social welfare money?


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I've already moved you aside, hence your anger.
People like me have taken your societal standing and you are angry...lol.
Tell you what little person, go fly a confederate flag; just make sure it isn't on any Govt building because we have taken that from you also....


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Aug 29, 2016)

Update: Now we know the truth.

Controversy Erupts After NFL Quarterback Converts To Islam and Refuses To Stand for National Anthem…


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



How naïve can you be?

You think sports is about winning?
Sports is about business. Making money. If an owner can make money without winning, he will

Sports is as much entertainment as the movies, a rock concert or the theater. Why do you think you pay so much for those tickets?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



A 2nd class BOY  like you has no social standing.  You think you do because Liberals have lied to you.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Still hoping for a different outcome???...lol.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


When are they coming to work???...your little bastards...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



?


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

Just like his brother Aclepias, Reconmark refuse to admit when he's wrong.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If a team isn't winning, people don't show.  If they don't show, a team doesn't make money.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...




The NFL has a morals clause.

He should be fired today and lose his contract.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

New York Giants send a message to Kaphisdick?




*NY Giants in ‘Pretty Deliberate’ Effort to Stand During National Anthem*

NY Giants in 'Pretty Deliberate' Effort to Stand During National Anthem


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The NFL has a morals clause.
> He should be fired today and lose his contract.


Nothing to do with NFL morals.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Seems that way....but many owners don't want a big payroll
Big payroll only pays off if you win. Small payroll means you suffer a little at the gate but make much more from TV revenue, shared revenue, merchandise
Owners also make money from just the value of the franchise continuing to go up

If you were an owner and you could :

Have a $200 million payroll on which you could make $230 million gross ($30 mil profit) and have a winning record
or
Have a $70 million payroll on which you make $110 million gross ($40 million profit) and lose

What would you do?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yes, i'm clueless to your hysteria.
Take a valium.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Just like his brother Aclepias, Reconmark refuse to admit when he's wrong.


And he pretends he was in the Marine Corps.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


>


Same result as burning a flag.
Stupid.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 29, 2016)

Only a fool measures success by income.


----------



## NCC1701 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You are both correct, but you are more correct. Making money is everyone's priority, pro football players care more about their contract than a championship. Once the contract is signed though then everyone on that team wants to win, and a coach only cares what will help him win. Greg Hardy was unpopular, but the cowboys thought he could help them. On the other hand Tim Tebow sucked, but he sold tickets and jerseys. Some owners as well will open up their checkbook for that superbowl ring, some won't. 

Adding it all up, money is first, winning a close second.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I proved you wrong and all you have is SPECULATION.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 29, 2016)

Ahhhhh..... Another perpetually outraged, adolescent, fairy taking a courageous stance... Lol

Hail Che Guevara !!!!!!


----------



## NCC1701 (Aug 29, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Only a fool measures success by income.



yeah, except that is the way the world works. Companies exist to make money, most everything else is secondary.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No, it's not the same.

What an idiotic thing to say.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 29, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Update: Now we know the truth.
> 
> Controversy Erupts After NFL Quarterback Converts To Islam and Refuses To Stand for National Anthem…


Now THAT throws this entire event in sharp relief.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Should have been kicked out of the game.
> ...





NCC1701 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Only a fool measures success by income.
> ...



Only fools think companies are people.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Just like his brother Aclepias, Reconmark refuse to admit when he's wrong.
> ...



I think one is a sock of the other.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 29, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Of course they aren't.  They're robots.  Or Martians.


----------



## NCC1701 (Aug 29, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



what are they if not people?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Then the Navy SEAL sock should be coming out any time now.


----------



## NCC1701 (Aug 29, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



we have stolen valor in here?


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yes, it's the same result - ashes from material.
What business is it of yours to care about another's freedom to use their property without hurting others?
OH, are *your* feelings hurt?
Suck it up. USA is a free country.
Don't like freedom, move to Russia.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> New York Giants send a message to Kaphisdick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New York Football Giants are a class act


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Yes, i'm clueless to your hysteria.
> Take a valium.



At least you didn't deny being an asshole. LOL


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Well no. One is anti America and the other is pro America. That you cannot tell the difference shows us that YOU'RE the stupid one.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


If you don't like this country's flag, move to Russia, you twit.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > New York Giants send a message to Kaphisdick?
> ...



In this case, yes.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 29, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Leftists burn the flag all the time, spit on our soldiers, call them potential terrorists, and get them killed overseas.  Pretending to be one of them is just warming up for them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Nothing to do with NFL morals.



Think again.....


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to do with NFL morals.
> ...


Likewise.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



You don't have "free speech" while you're on the clock.

Kaepernic is an employee of the NFL. By pissing on America, he damages their already shaky brand image.

They should fire his ass. No different than what would happen to a McDonalds counter person who said "I don't take orders from Mexicans"  when a Hispanic customer comes up. When you work for others, your free (and bigoted) speech is irrelevant


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Yes, it's the same result - ashes from material.
> What business is it of yours to care about another's freedom to use their property without hurting others?
> OH, are *your* feelings hurt?
> Suck it up. USA is a free country.
> Don't like freedom, move to Russia.



It's always the idiots who hate freedom that use it continually as a defense for their anti Americanism.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


That you don't understand both cases can be anti-USA, but it's clear that only material is burned, shows your ignorance & bias.
Using "America" for USA shows your arrogance or ignorance of other countries in the Americas.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's the same result - ashes from material.
> ...


It's CLEAR as day that you hate freedom for ALL individuals.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




Good grief! LOL You're really not a very bright guy and your braggadocio isn't going to hide that. You'd do well not to advertise it continually.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



LOL... no. Jerks like you love making things up about others. It's probably out of your own insecurity.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Did i say i don't like USA's flag, "you twit"? LOL.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Aug 29, 2016)

As a veteran who still stands for the anthem, even if I'm in my own living room this falls under the category of who gives a shit.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

And just like Obama, Pencilneck's biological dad headed for the hills the moment his bio mom got pregnant.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> And just like Obama, Pencilneck's biological dad headed for the hills the moment his bio mom got pregnant.


And just like your bigoted kind, your statement is not only a lie, but irrelevant to your own OP.
What a moron; you probably don't realize it.
.


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## the_human_being (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

It's going to be interesting to see what Niner fans are going to do.
Probably most of the ones who actually live in San Fran agree with him.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 29, 2016)

PK1 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


You equated it to a team jersey. 

You twit.


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Sounds like the little pussy got his feelings hurt. LOL Go fuck yourself liberal piece of shit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 29, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



i put in quite a bit of time in the 172xp  and 180 

i learned to fly in the 152


----------



## Rocko (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like Kap has started a trend

Eagles Rookie Joins Colin Kaepernick National Anthem Protest


----------



## MaryL (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like someone wants to be traded from the 49ers.
> Asshole.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Protests Anthem Due to Treatment of Minorities*
> ...


He can do that.  We  enable them to to act like self righteous prima donnas. A Cut in pay and a dose of humility is in order.  I don't care, he can stand up , how many calories will it burn? Or is being lazy and disrespectful suposed to earn some respect? He isn't getting either respect or money from ME.  I boycott anything to do with the NFL or the 49s, that's MY stance, too.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

Rocko said:


> Looks like Kap has started a trend
> 
> Eagles Rookie Joins Colin Kaepernick National Anthem Protest



I just came across this:

*Myke Tavarres will now stand for national anthem Thursday*

*Stand-down: Tavarres changes tune on protest*


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Rocko (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Kap has started a trend
> ...



Im glad he reconsidered. I dont want to see players follow in kap's footsteps.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 29, 2016)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> As a veteran who still stands for the anthem, even if I'm in my own living room this falls under the category of who gives a shit.



You shouldn't have to be told.


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 29, 2016)

The asshole called Trump "openly racist". He not only hates America, he's stupid. What a jerk.


----------



## rcfieldz (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe if someone shot an NFL  quarterback...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

Rocko said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



If it catches on across the NFL, I'm done with the league. I'll stick to college ball unless the Mizzou situation from last year catches on.
If that happens, then I'm done with football altogether except for Friday night high school ball, unless the American flag ban at a South Carolina high school football games catches on.
If that happens then I'm going to stare at the wall and watch paint dry counting the days until I leave this fucked up country and move to Australia.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



If it did catch on, i be done with the nfl as well.


----------



## NCC1701 (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



right, but let's see how that plays against the NFL using military at their games for patriotism

there is a lot more to life than football


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> Maybe if someone shot an NFL  quarterback...



I hope you're not ready to condone such an action?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> The asshole called Trump "openly racist". He not only hates America, he's stupid. What a jerk.



He's part of the typical liberal crowd who shrieks racism at anyone who even calls for stronger borders.


----------



## rcfieldz (Aug 29, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if someone shot an NFL  quarterback...
> ...


In all of history, and I havn't been keeping score, I don't remember a quarterback ever being shot. Could you imagine the outrage.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2016)

The attention-whore, has-been of a quarterback millionaire who grew up in "white privilege" to whatever extent such a thing exists knows his football career is running out like the last few squares of a roll of TP, so he's trying to set himself up as a big mouth something else.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 30, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It takes a "twit" (LOL) to not see that i said both burnings result in stupidity.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> They also used government and propaganda and scapegoating to further their agenda, and that doesn't seem to bother you libs when you use the same tactics.
> 
> 
> I posted real definitions of the words you have been misusing.
> ...



I never disagreed with the definitions. What does the meaning of the words have to do with two dictators using them for their own end purposes?


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Idealism rarely motivated people to fight, especially in large numbers for a long time.
> 
> American nationalism is what won the above examples.



It wasn't idealism. Japan bombed Pearl Harbor. Are you saying there was no motivation for revenge after Pearl Harbor, that it was nationalism? Is that what you are saying? Really?


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> It was the desire of empires for more land that made Europe the powder keg that that spark set off.
> 
> Your are against Nationalism today, because American nationalism is a problem for the lefty agenda.



No, it was Serbian nationalism.

Um, no. I've never been a great fan of nationalism. Even within my own country. It's not even a US issue. It's an issue, period.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> The attention-whore, has-been of a quarterback millionaire who grew up in "white privilege" to whatever extent such a thing exists knows his football career is running out like the last few squares of a roll of TP, so he's trying to set himself up as a big mouth something else.



Is someone who grew up in "white privilege" allowed to object to the treatment of blacks or only allowed to spout "all lives matter"?


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > They also used government and propaganda and scapegoating to further their agenda, and that doesn't seem to bother you libs when you use the same tactics.
> ...




Your claim that nationalism is equivalent to fascism is disproved by the actual definitions of the words.

DId you know that the Nazis used government programs? And gun control? And Central planning? And Diplomacy?


YOur implication that nationalism or patriotism is illegitimate because "they were used by two dictators" is dishonest and misleading, because you ignore the vast number of OTHER tools that they used.


You are against nationalism today, because AMERICAN NATIONALISM is a problem for your agenda.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Idealism rarely motivated people to fight, especially in large numbers for a long time.
> ...




The reason that people from the midwest, or the american south, or the north eastern states, cared about people in Hawaii, being bombed was because of NATIONALISM. 


They were seen as fellow national citizens, thus the desire for revenge for something that happened to other people far away.


And yes, that is what I am saying. Save your rhetorical drama for someone that cares.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It was the desire of empires for more land that made Europe the powder keg that that spark set off.
> ...




Yeah, you said, that.

And I pointed out that a spark is not a danger unless there is a powder keg for it to set off.


And then you just repeated your initial assertion without addressing my point at all.

That is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion and your point is invalid.

My stands.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The attention-whore, has-been of a quarterback millionaire who grew up in "white privilege" to whatever extent such a thing exists knows his football career is running out like the last few squares of a roll of TP, so he's trying to set himself up as a big mouth something else.
> ...



He has the right to talk, he just personally has not walked.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 30, 2016)

Rocko said:


> Looks like Kap has started a trend
> 
> Eagles Rookie Joins Colin Kaepernick National Anthem Protest



From an I drafted rookie who won't make it to opening day.

It would be nice if SF cut Colin already


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 30, 2016)

Reconditionedmark still hasn't manned up and admitted his mistake.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The attention-whore, has-been of a quarterback millionaire who grew up in "white privilege" to whatever extent such a thing exists knows his football career is running out like the last few squares of a roll of TP, so he's trying to set himself up as a big mouth something else.
> ...




He's "allowed" to say whatever he wants. He is also "allowed" to be ridiculed for the washed-up, hypocrite loser that he is.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 30, 2016)

*Jason Whitlock: Think Kaepernick Is Quitting Football*

*



			For the past year-and-a-half, he’s really struggled. I think this is his way out of football. He doesn’t want to deal with the pressure and burden of being a football player anymore. As his career has fallen apart, he’s become more bitter, and now I think he’s in some ways blaming race and racism for his failure and he’s fallen into this hole of Twitter information, which is very shallow.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Jason Whitlock: Think Kaepernick Is Quitting Football*


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



KI said what? That WW1 Was due to Serbian nationalism? Yeah I did. And? The powder keg was Serbs wanting their own independence - ie Nationalism.

Of course I addressed your point. I said I am against Nationalism period. Not just American.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> The reason that people from the midwest, or the american south, or the north eastern states, cared about people in Hawaii, being bombed was because of NATIONALISM.
> 
> They were seen as fellow national citizens, thus the desire for revenge for something that happened to other people far away.
> And yes, that is what I am saying. Save your rhetorical drama for someone that cares.



BS. Hawaii wasn't even a state then. They fought because they were attacked. Nationalism might have been in the mix somewhere but it wasn't the main reason at all. Revenge was the main emotion of the day


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Your claim that nationalism is equivalent to fascism is disproved by the actual definitions of the words. DId you know that the Nazis used government programs? And gun control? And Central planning? And Diplomacy?
> YOur implication that nationalism or patriotism is illegitimate because "they were used by two dictators" is dishonest and misleading, because you ignore the vast number of OTHER tools that they used.
> 
> 
> You are against nationalism today, because AMERICAN NATIONALISM is a problem for your agenda.



Nationalism can lead to fascism. I wouldn't put them on the same footing. And yes, there were other elements, too. I never denied them. You seem to think that when you are discussing one subject (in this case Nationalism) that all other subjects are off the table. They're not, and I've never said otherwise.

And where have I said they were illigitimate? I havent

No, I reiterate, Nationalism in general is a problem. NOT just American. You're not that special.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Chip Kelly saying he doesn't have a right to tell Kaepernick what to do because of free speech is incorrect.  Someone's right to free speech isn't one that allows them to do things at a place of employment because they have that right.    The 1st amendment right is one which protects people from the government fining, jailing, etc. when you do.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




Serbian nationalism was the spark.

The powder was a continent of empires wanting more land.

WWI was far more about imperialism than nationalism.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The reason that people from the midwest, or the american south, or the north eastern states, cared about people in Hawaii, being bombed was because of NATIONALISM.
> ...




THe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.

If not for that, Imperial Japan would have ruled China for decades. Imagine the horror.

YOu have American Nationalism to thank for that being avoided.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Your claim that nationalism is equivalent to fascism is disproved by the actual definitions of the words. DId you know that the Nazis used government programs? And gun control? And Central planning? And Diplomacy?
> ...



When you attack Nationalism while never mentioning the other elements you are the one implying that there is "one subject".

American Nationalism is in no danger of leading to fascism.

It has caused problems for your lefty agenda in the past, and that is why you hate it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 30, 2016)

*Colin Kaepernick Castro T-shirt is ignorant of facts, insulting*




> Colin Kaepernick has some homework to do on the road to becoming a Social Warrior.
> 
> Go to Google and type in the words “Fidel Castro” “dictator” and “human rights.”
> 
> ...


Colin Kaepernick Castro T-shirt is ignorant of facts, insulting


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> THe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.
> 
> If not for that, Imperial Japan would have ruled China for decades. Imagine the horror.
> 
> YOu have American Nationalism to thank for that being avoided.



No, you have Japan bombing Pearl Harbor to 'thank' for the US being involved in WWII.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> When you attack Nationalism while never mentioning the other elements you are the one implying that there is "one subject".
> 
> American Nationalism is in no danger of leading to fascism.
> 
> It has caused problems for your lefty agenda in the past, and that is why you hate it.



I never said American nationalism was going to lead to fascism. You made that jump. I was talking nationalism in general.

I don't think it is has caused any problems for any political agenda. I'm not even relating nationalism to ANY political ideal.  You are. 
BTW, I'm about a much a 'leftie' as you are a communist.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...









No, not really.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > THe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.
> ...








fdr was going to get us into that war one way or another.


----------



## NCC1701 (Aug 30, 2016)

WWI and Crapernick, the connection is obvious


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






Things between the US and Japan were likely to come to a head sooner or later. Sooner just fit fdr's interests.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## easyt65 (Aug 31, 2016)

ESPN has reported CK's momma is pissed and has called him out for not standing. 

You KNOW you done wrong when yo momma calls you out in front of the whole  world.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > THe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.
> ...





THe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.

If not for that, Imperial Japan would have ruled China for decades. Imagine the horror.

YOu have American Nationalism to thank for that being avoided


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




True.

But American nationalism was a big part of what enabled him to do so, AND to continue the fight despite horrible losses.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 31, 2016)

That American nationalism is under attack today, the nation intentionally divided.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, you have Japan bombing Pearl Harbor to 'thank' for the US being involved in WWII.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 31, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> ESPN has reported CK's momma is pissed and has called him out for not standing.
> 
> You KNOW you done wrong when yo momma calls you out in front of the whole  world.


UH oh. Momma done got the case of the ass!


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kaepernick social media posts laud Black Lives Matter, Black Panthers since dating activist DJ  | Fox News

'Nuff Said!


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...





He only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.

If not for that, Imperial Japan would have ruled China for decades. Imagine the horror.

YOu have American Nationalism to thank for that being avoided.


----------



## rcfieldz (Aug 31, 2016)

The NFL should treat Kaepernick like the U.S. soccer dissed Hope Solo!


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 31, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Kaepernick social media posts laud Black Lives Matter, Black Panthers since dating activist DJ  | Fox News
> 
> 'Nuff Said!



And wears Fidel Castro t-shirts.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> View attachment 87768


Your pic displays stupidity like this one ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 31, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 87768
> ...


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You can oppress me as long as you'd like for paying me $20M a year to play a game.
> 
> Hours after Pro Football Talk took note of San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick sitting during the national anthem before Friday’s preseason game against the Green Bay Packers, the QB spoke out and explained it was a protest.
> 
> ...


His reasoning is what I question. You will never convince me that the majority of bodies in the streets are from law abiding citizens or unarmed thugs. There are more white people killed by cops than other races. The difference is you don't see white people protesting and burning their own neighborhoods. If you are a criminal, you deserve punishment. If you threaten a cop, you will die. There are bad cops, they need to be held accountable. Too many protesters are spreading a broad brush by blaming all cops for the few bad ones. Kaepernick was raised by white people, he certainly isn't oppressed with his millions of dollars.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 31, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> If you are a criminal, you deserve punishment. If you threaten a cop, you will die. There are bad cops, they need to be held accountable. Too many protesters are spreading a broad brush by blaming all cops for the few bad ones. Kaepernick was raised by white people, he certainly isn't oppressed with his millions of dollars.


I AGREE with your statements i clipped above.
However, *Colin is not concerned about himself*; he's disturbed about the problems of the much less fortunate and the unfair treatment they often get.
He wants what Trump wants, i.e., _*"Let's make America great again" *_... but for everyone, not just the rich & powerful.
.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 31, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


I agree. Both burnings are stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Youre another 5th class white cave chimp thinking he cares what you think while he makes his millions.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Youre only superior to him in attracting lice cave chimp.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


>


No one important cares what you think. If that guy was a real man he would fight to make sure Kapernick could make the decision to sit and not whine about like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Only a fool measures success by income.


Youre a fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Youre always wrong about everything. Being stupid causes that to occur for you. You always have free speech not matter what clock you are on. The problem with most fools like you is that doesnt mean you are free from the consequences of excersiing your free speech. As long as he is better than you in football he wont lose his job while exercising his free speech. Damn youre stupid but that last post was an obvious indication of the depth of your stupidity.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 1, 2016)

Correll said:


> [
> He only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.
> 
> If not for that, Imperial Japan would have ruled China for decades. Imagine the horror.
> ...



No, you have Japan bombing Pearl Harbor to 'thank' for the US being involved in WWII.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 1, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What a fucking asshole you are.

By the way, the only one who would think your post is a "winner" is one of your socks.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 1, 2016)

Get ready folks, Kaeperdick expected to start tonight against the Chargers in San Diego.
I hope the fans in San Diego give him a resounding "welcome".


*Colin Kaepernick expected to start Thursday for the 49ers *

Colin Kaepernick expected to start Thursday for the 49ers


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 1, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I doubt he cares.  Most of his KIND don't.  That's why they are that kind.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 1, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I'm so superior to you that you don't realize just how much I am.    You talk all that noise for someone staying inside his government housing location all day because he won't work.


----------



## reconmark (Sep 1, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Say bye bye to 1950, it's not coming back, nor is your relevance.
Now go call someone an epithet over the internet.
It's all you have left.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 1, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It you didn't think I was relevant, you wouldn't keep responding.  

You're exactly what you've been called in real life, boy.  Face or internet makes no difference.


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




THe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.

If not for that, Imperial Japan would have ruled China for decades. Imagine the horror.

YOu have American Nationalism to thank for that being avoided.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 1, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Jason Whitlock: Think Kaepernick Is Quitting Football*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



He had really one good season. I think football quit him years ago since he sucks!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 1, 2016)

Asclepias/reconditionedmark still hasn't manned up and admit her fuck up.


----------



## reconmark (Sep 1, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I regard you in the same light as when I correct ignorant little children; white trash is no different.
Now run along and call someone a name over the Internet...lol.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 1, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Ready to man up?


----------



## reconmark (Sep 1, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


When you are ready to clarify your position, I am ready to respond.
I don't have to "Man up", I'm always a Man are you????


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 1, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You claimed you were not replying to me, and then when I corrected you, you ran away.


----------



## reconmark (Sep 1, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


See, first stop typing like a little Bitch...nobody "runs away"on the Internet.
Now as I previously stated, "when you clarify your position", I will respond to it.
You do know what clarifies mean, right???

So when you post the thread  and post number I will respond.
Stop typing like a bitch and simply present your case...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 1, 2016)

I already posted the post #'s and you ignored them.


----------



## reconmark (Sep 1, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I already posted the post #'s and you ignored them.


So you can't support your position???...okay, then stop bitching about it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 1, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I already posted the post #'s and you ignored them.
> ...



I corrected you several pages ago, go back and read it yourself.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Sep 1, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Which is exactly the same right I have to decide Kapernick is a cry-baby POS and you are a low-life for taking up for him. You should both crawl back under your respective rocks.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Unlike you I dont get my validation from someone marking my post a winner. i appreciate the gesture but it really has no bearing on the truth and wisdom of my comment you silly asshole.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Youre right. Not many Blacks care what you think. Youre irrelevant and worthless.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I just admitted you were superior in attracting hair lice. I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2016)

reconmark said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


No. He is just some goofy white boy that pretends he is brave while safe on the internet. You know the type. Those weak white boys that cant meet your eyes and flush a bright pink when they see you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Only whites are familiar with rocks having come from caves. Not only does he make more money that you he could take any woman you considered your own.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> View attachment 87987


Why do people think posting a meme means something?  If the guy likes football like the majority of guys in the US we know he knows about Cap


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 2, 2016)

Reconmark aka Asclepias still hasn't maned up. He's what I figured he was, and he doesn't have the character to admit when he made a mistake.

By the way, the situation with the game last night mostly fizzled. Many fans booed Kaeperdick, but for the most part there wasn't much of a story.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 2, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> How did this guy go from football wizard master to nearly can't play in three seasons. WTH happened there.



I think as time went on defenses across the league figured out how to attack him, and once they discovered his weaker areas they have exploited them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 2, 2016)

Asclepias/reconmark said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 87987
> ...



Just like the guy in that other picture, you couldn't hold their jockstrap.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2016)

Correll said:


> THe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.
> 
> If not for that, Imperial Japan would have ruled China for decades. Imagine the horror.
> 
> YOu have American Nationalism to thank for that being avoided.



No, you have Japan bombing Pearl Harbor to 'thank' for the US being involved in WWII.


----------



## Brynmr (Sep 2, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 87987
> ...



I never heard of him.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 2, 2016)

Who cares?
By making a big deal of it, you are just feeding his ego. If you ignore him he would have been cut from the team by now


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 2, 2016)

Desperado said:


> Who cares?
> By making a big deal of it, you are just feeding his ego. If you ignore him he would have been cut from the team by now



Possibly. If he is cut now, he's the kind of person who may claim it's about his views instead of his play on the field.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> I wish I was as oppressed as he was. But in his defense he has taken some tremendous head shots.



Apparently too many.


----------



## Correll (Sep 2, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > THe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.
> ...





tHe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.

If not for that, Imperial Japan would have ruled China for decades. Imagine the horror.

YOu have American Nationalism to thank for that being avoided.


----------



## jillian (Sep 3, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares?
> ...



because that would be the truth?

imagine that.


----------



## Brynmr (Sep 3, 2016)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Use your Crystal ball to tell me what the next winning lotto numbers are. Thanks.


----------



## jillian (Sep 3, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



riiiight....bnothing is credible except for lies about hillary clinton and anyone who isn't an angry white loony bigoted trumpster

but you'll listen to dumb donald.

sad


----------



## Brynmr (Sep 3, 2016)

jillian said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



When do I get the numbers?


----------



## Jroc (Sep 3, 2016)

jillian said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Nobody needs to lie about Hillary Clinton. The truth is bad enough. Enough to get anyone else locked up in federal prison


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 3, 2016)

Love this guy...


----------



## Correll (Sep 3, 2016)

jillian said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


----------



## Rocko (Sep 3, 2016)

Niners said kap will be the backup qb.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 3, 2016)

Correll said:


> tHe only reason that the rest of America cared about the people killed in Hawaii was because they were fellow Americans.
> 
> If not for that, Imperial Japan would have ruled China for decades. Imagine the horror.
> 
> YOu have American Nationalism to thank for that being avoided.



No, you have Japan bombing Pearl Harbor to 'thank' for the US being involved in WWII


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 3, 2016)

Rocko said:


> Niners said kap will be the backup qb.



He'll no doubt get some playing time. Hope it happens at Carolina or Atlanta.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 3, 2016)

jillian said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


What's sad is how you poop stains think you can keep the race card trendy, kinda like trying to make Disco cool again. And because you're all tone deaf, you keep missing the social cues that people are sick of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias/reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I've never been like you and wanted to hold another mans jockstrap.  Like I said he knows who Cap is and wants to hold his jockstrap.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Of vou course you have. You dont really expect me to believe you do you?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias/reconmark said:
> ...


Really? You strike me as a jock strap sniffer.


----------



## Brynmr (Sep 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Don't give a shit what you believe but I never heard of the creep before he spit on my flag.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Of course you give a shit. Why did you try to tell me you never heard of the guy then? When did he spit on your flag and why didnt you man up and knock him on his ass?  You just stood there and let him get away with it?  What kind of pansy candy ass are you?


----------



## Brynmr (Sep 5, 2016)

Haha love this!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Haha love this!
> 
> View attachment 88329




This is even better.  

Donald Trump says America hasn’t been great in 116 years


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Truly. I'm the guy you wish you could sniff my jock strap.


----------



## jillian (Sep 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Haha love this!
> ...



but that's a white guy....so the bigoted trash are ok with it.


----------



## Brynmr (Sep 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Truly. I'm the guy you wish



Second black I put on 'ignore' today. Any blacks in this forum who aren't assholes. Geez...


----------



## Brynmr (Sep 5, 2016)

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



The bigoted trash got ignored. No problem.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Truly. I'm the guy you wish
> ...


Poor sad white boy. I sorry I hurt your widdle feelings.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sorry. I didn't read anything past "Truly."


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Of course you did. Thats why youre trying to convince me you didnt. Its not working.


----------

